# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  DangerDan's PreComp Test/Tren/Winny

## Dangerdan

Hey guys, I'm starting up my cycle tomorrow. Its going to look like:

Dbols 40g daily, weeks 1-4,
Test-E 600mg weekly, weeks 1-12,
Tren -E 400mg weekly weeks 1-10,
Winny 100mg daily weeks 12-16.

Frontloading the Test at 1200mg week 1. 

Supplements include MultiVitamin, BCAAs, Glutamine, Milk Thistle, Fish Oil, MSM/Glucosamine, Milk Thistle and Liv.52. 

I'm entering my first comp at the end of week 16. I'm also running adex at .25mg daily. Letro is onhand as well. 

This is my 3rd cycle. My last cycle is logged here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=270883

Goal is to get on stage at my first competition, plain and simple. 

*EDIT:* I moved the Tren-E to the front of the cycle and also decided to frontload the test. I will also consider switching to test-prop/mast the last four of weeks. 

Thanks to Webb, CD and Tai for the advice. 

Note: If I keep changing this thing you guys are gonna have me taking like 2grams of test and tren a week, lol. 

Here are the goods:

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I'd def switch it to Test Prop instead of E due to water retention and its cutting properties

----------


## Dangerdan

Pics from today April 18.

----------


## Dangerdan

> I'd def switch it to Test Prop instead of E due to water retention and its cutting properties


I decided on Test-E over Prop because I didn't think I could put up with the ED injections. I agree that Prop would otherwise work better for my goals. I'm ending the Test-E two or three weeks out from my comp. Sooner if my trainer thinks it necessary.

----------


## Random

Ill be tuned in man.....u have plenty of time for changes but last 4-6 wks id go tren ace; and test prop if u decide--no prob with dropping it early tho and continuing with mast/tren/ winny..

CD

----------


## Dangerdan

> Ill be tuned in man.....u have plenty of time for changes but last 4-6 wks id go tren ace; and test prop if u decide--no prob with dropping it early tho and continuing with mast/tren/ winny..
> 
> CD


I will strongly consider switching to prop the last 4 weeks or so, especially if I pick up the masteron since I'll need to shoot it ED or EOD anyway.

First injection into left quad this evening. 200mg Tren-E, 300mg Test-E. 30mg dbols spread through the day. I'm going to try the dbols all at once tomorrow, about 1.5 hours before workout to see how I do.

----------


## Dangerdan

Second injection today, 300mg test. I went to the gym and maxed out my bench and deads so I would have some numbers at the start of my cycle. Both lifts were a bit dissapointing and somewhat off the number I hit in the last cycle but not too bad. Bench is at 325 and deads at 450. My lifetime bests for these two lifts came last cycle at 345 and 500 respectively. 

I'll start the workout log on Monday.

----------


## chest6

> I'd def switch it to Test Prop instead of E due to water retention and its cutting properties


cutting properties? Its not any different besides the ester... :Wink:

----------


## Dangerdan

> cutting properties? Its not any different besides the ester...


Thanks for the input captain obvious :Chairshot:  jk. 

From my research it appears that most people like prop on a cutting cycle because they expience less bloat than with the enanthate . Since I'm running this up until a comp, avoiding excess water/bloat is paramount.

----------


## Dangerdan

I went to a bodybuilding seminar today with soon to be pro and top ranked amateur Peter "Pump" Putnam and his wife, figure pro, Jessica Paxson Putnam. It was cool cause there were only like 15 people there and hopefully I'm going to get to train with Peter sometime soon. (also, Jessica is probably the hottest thing I have ever seen). 

Anyway, I trained back and shoulders today, pretty good pump and my appetite seems to be increasing just a bit. I'm probably just a bit extra motivated from the seminar. I worked up to 130lb dumbells on bent-over rows which felt pretty good.

I'm adding some extra high glycemic carbs into my diet starting monday to hopefully stimulate some growth.

----------


## Dangerdan

I hit Chest/Shoulders/Tri's today. I started my cycle 5 days ago and the dbol seems to be kicking in a little. I also injected 600mg more Test-e today as part of my week one frontload and 200mg of Tren -e bringing my week one total up to:

1200mg Test-E and 400mg Tren-E. It will be 600mg Test-E and 400mg Tren-E from here on out. 

Flat Bench 5x5 at 265 (felt lighter than normal)
Incline Dbells 5x5 at 100
Dblell fly 2x12 at 30
Military Press 2x155 (shoulder was acting up so I cut this short)
Weighted Dips 3x10 w/45, 90, 90 
Tricep pushdowns 5x12 at 60 (I like to keep these light)
Superset; front and lateral raises 3x10 with 20s

Weight is up about 4lbs to 216.

----------


## Dangerdan

Legs today. I stay fairly light these days because my knee has been acting up but I feel like I'm getting better workouts with the light weight anyway. 

5x10 Olympic style squats with 225
3x12 standing leg curls
4x20 leg extensions
3x10 standing calf raises
3x10 seated calf raises

I cut legs a bit short because of some nasty lowerback pumps. I guess from the dbol . I have also had some headaches over the past few days but nothing bad. I was staring at my girlfriends ass a little extra at the gym and sex drive is up just a bit.

----------


## Dangerdan

Back and Bi's today.

I could definatly feel my cycle working. I started with deads and felt strong, hit 405 for 5 reps without too much problems so I went up and pulled 515, which is a new personal best. I did use straps however. The rest of the workout went well. I'm not sure if its the dbol or frontloading the test but I started my cycle exactly one week ago so something is working. 

Deads up to 515 for one rep
Pullups 3x10 bodyweight only
Dumbell rows 1 set at 100 for 10 reps and 3x6 with 130s
Cable rows 140x10, 160x8(wide-grips)
160x10, 180x6(close grip)
Standing dumbell curls 4x8 with 40s
Superset of preacher barbell curls and preacher dumbell curls with 65 and 30.

----------


## bpm1

whats up dan! looking forward to your progress on this cycle. i followed your last one and was impressed w/your results. i have to laugh (not in a funny way) when i read about your joint issues as i have very similar things going on over here. it can make training a real pain in the ass, but we deal with it, readjust and move on. anyway good luck hope it all go's well!

----------


## Dangerdan

Hey bpm, thanks for stopping by. In an attempt to try to bulk, I put on too much bodyfat after my last cycle without any real gains in muscle. I kind of let my diet go to hell using the "I"m bulking" excuse. I've gotten my diet back in check and am really looking forward to this cycle. I'm also pretty motivated by the fact that my first comp is coming up. I'll try to update pics every 2 weeks or so. 

I'm can say that I am really enjoying seeing an increase in strength in the first week. I dont know if its just from the dbols or if frontloading the test at 1.2 grams last week helped.

----------


## Suworu~Nutsuki

Yo i did see you was doing the frontload and dbol ... do you think it will have a good effect doing the two at the same time? also have you run winnie in the past if so what difference did it make to your results?
What Number cycle is this of yours and what was your stats before the cycle?

----------


## Dangerdan

Suworu, I can only speak from my own experience, but I think you should have good results frontloading the test along with the dbol kicker. This is my third cycle and in the first two, I didn't see any results until around week 5. I have never frontloaded or run dbol before this cycle. 

As far as frontloading, I did a lot of research before making the decision to frontload. I basically figure, on my first couple of cycle, I didn't start seeing result until week 5, so weeks 6-12(7 weeks or so total) is when I really got results. With frontloading, I have seen results in the first week, so I can limit my cycle to 10 weeks total (9 weeks of which should give results) and still get better results hopefully. 

As far as the winny, I've never used it before so I can't give you much advice there. I'm hoping that it will help me maintain muscle in a calorie deficit state and help harden me up.

Injection today 300mg Test; 200mg Tren .

----------


## skank

The frontloading is definitely working and was a good idea! I like the idea of getting quicker results and running a shorter cycle. Keep up the good work, will be checking out your cycle results. Good luck Dan!

----------


## Valac

ull have to write up a good conclusion for us to read at the end. im goin to keep this cycle in mind for when i do a show. although i dont think i can afford that much stuff lol

----------


## Dangerdan

> ull have to write up a good conclusion for us to read at the end. im goin to keep this cycle in mind for when i do a show. although i dont think i can afford that much stuff lol


Yeah, it set me back a bit. I somehow ended up with more gear than I wanted too. I somehow got 300 :Nutkick:  dbols and en extra 10ml bottle of Test-E and one of Tren -E. 

Test is starting to kick in; sex drive is way up. 

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Flat Bench: 5x5 at 275
Incline dbells: 6 at 80, 3x6 at 100
Hammer Strength Decline: 4x10 (lighter because shoulder was acting up)
Dbell Shoulder Press: 3x6 w/60s, 6x70s
Dips: 3x 20,15,12
Tricep Pushdowns: 3x10
One arm tricep feverse pushdown: 3x10
Later/Front Dbell raises (superset): 3x10
Rear dbell raises: one set. 

Good workout, high energy. I took a spike cap before the workout so that may have contributed.

----------


## Dangerdan

I haven't been able to sleep much the last couple of nights; tren maybe? It's a real pain in the ass though. I got like 4 hours sleep last night. I'm running Tren-E so I dont really think it should be bothering me yet, but I have definately had insomnia the past two nights. If this keeps up, I'm gonna have to get a script for some sort of sleeping aid.

----------


## Dangerdan

Leg workout tonight. I stayed pretty light again and didn't work out too long because I was exhausted from getting like three hours sleep last night but I feel like I got a good workout. I am really enjoying the olympic style squats (full range of motion; ass to the floor basically). Even with a much lighter weight, I'm pretty done after five sets of ten. 

5x10 Olympic style squats with 245
3x12 standing leg curls
4x20 leg extensions
3x10 standing calf raises
3x10 seated calf raises

I'm really hoping to get some sleep tonight; we'll see.

----------


## Dangerdan

Still dealing with some insomnia. I got about 5 hours of sleep though last night but I was up several times in the night. I just have a very restless feeling when I'm trying to sleep. Injection today: 300mg Test; 200mg Tren .

----------


## bpm1

> Still dealing with some insomnia. I got about 5 hours of sleep though last night but I was up several times in the night. I just have a very restless feeling when I'm trying to sleep. Injection today: 300mg Test; 200mg Tren.


insomnia can be a real bitch. try out melatonin(this is the mildest but can be very effective for some), or sominex, or tylenol pm or my favorite advil pm. if u dont get any results with these than ur probably gonna need a script. im sure u probably know about all these but i thought id throw it out there just in case, GL!

----------


## Dangerdan

Yeah, Diphenhydramine (the stuff in tylenol PM) sometimes helps me go to sleep but then I tend to wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to go back to sleep. I am hoping that if I stick it out for a few more nights maybe I will get used to it? We'll see. If it doesn't get any better, and honestly it probably wont, I may get a script for valiam or xanax or something. Those knock me out but leave me feeling pretty groggy and with my job, I can't be groggy in the mornings. 

Anyway, Back and Bi's tonight. Decent workout. My intensity lvl wasn't too high. Tomorrow is an off day so that should help. My weight is still around 216, up from about 210. I was expecting more of a weight gain from the dbols. I'm thinking of bumping them up to 50mg daily from 40mg daily.

----------


## Dangerdan

Off day today which was good. I slept a little better last night but am still dealing with some insomnia. Weight has lvled off at around 214-216. I was at around 208 when I started the cycle. I was expecting more weight gain by now but I'll just wait and see. 

Diet is still progressing. I have been getting around 3400 cals daily and I'm upping that to around 3800 starting tomorrow. I felt the dbols during the first week; test has started to kick in a bit and I'm still wating for the tren to do its thing.

----------


## chest6

> Thanks for the input captain obvious jk. 
> 
> From my research it appears that most people like prop on a cutting cycle because they expience less bloat than with the enanthate. Since I'm running this up until a comp, avoiding excess water/bloat is paramount.


Well yeah, that would be better, but you are running two long esters  :Hmmmm: 

Cutting properties, I thought he meant better fatloss besides just the ester and about 10mg more test per 100mg ..

either way..good luck

----------


## Dangerdan

Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
Bench: 5x5 at 285 (I felt good about this till the guy next to me pressed 495 raw)
Incline Shoulder Presses: [email protected], [email protected]
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 4x6
Weighted dips 3x10
Tricep pushdowns 3x10
Shoulder dbell raises superset.




Pretty good workout today; strength is still increasing albiet somewhat slower than I expected. Hopefully when then tren kicks in strength will shoot up a bit faster. I'm also going to experiment with my dbols and try taking them all 1.5 hours before my workout instead of splitting it up in two doses.

----------


## Dangerdan

Legs today. I took all my dbols at once, 40mg about 1.5 hours pre-workout. 

Olympic Squats: [email protected]
Hamstring Curls: 3x10, 100, 120, 140
Leg Extensions: 3x20
Standing Calf Raises: [email protected]
Abs

Cut the workout a little short because of back pumps, but I still feel like I got a good leg workout in. Weight is still pretty stable at 116. Hopefully it will start creeping up soon. I have slept a little better the last couple of nights. Hopefully the Test and Tren will start doing their thing soon. I'm really liking the dbols though. Very minimal bloating and continuing strength gains. 

Hopefully I'm meeting with the guy thats going to be working with me up until the comp with diet/posing, etc. I'll post new pics at 14 weeks out when I start on the precomp diet.

----------


## Dangerdan

Also, I can tell the test is really kicking in now. The big guy keeps getting excited at innapropriate times.

----------


## Rogue

Hey Dan,

I see that you're liking the D-Bol. Did you kick it up to 50mg yet? Question I have is that on the main page they talk about using 10mg a day as a bridge while on your PCT as it doesn't effect test.

From your experience with it what do you think of this idea?

Also your dosages are a lot higher than mine. Have you noticed any neg side effects other than not being able to sleep? One thing I noticed, but I don't consider it a neg side effect is that I was craving quite a bit of water. 

Hopefully all is coming together for you. I'll be watching your threat close and good luck in the comp!

----------


## Dangerdan

I'm two weeks into cycle and a little bloated from the dbols. As of today, I am 14 weeks out from my show. Time to start cutting (and perhaps I should learn to pose at some point :What?:  ).

----------


## Dangerdan

I did a quick arm workout today; about 45 minutes worth. Afterwards, my arms measured 17.5 and 17.25 respectfully which is the largest they have ever been.

----------


## Dangerdan

Back today. Deads up to 4 sets of 4 at 415, dumbell rows, cable rows, wide-grip pullups. I also meet with the trainer who will be working with me up until my first show. It went pretty well. He said I was ready to step on stage today. . . jk. 

I spent about half an hour practicing my posing and I can already tell a big difference. Cardio starts Monday.

----------


## juju

> Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
> Bench: 5x5 at 285 (I felt good about this till the guy next to me pressed 495 raw)


That happened to me last week. Except this guy did 405 and he made it look so easy.

----------


## Dangerdan

> That happened to me last week. Except this guy did 405 and he made it look so easy.


Stupid strong guys. . . :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## Dangerdan

Chest/shoulder/tricep workout today. Went pretty well; I'm focusing on all incline movements to hopefully add some definition to my upper and inner chest.

----------


## Dangerdan

Yesterday was pretty much an off day; I did 30mins cardio and some forearm work. Shot into right leg 300mg test-e, 200mg tren (I'm gonna start posting this, because I keep forgetting which leg I shot last).

----------


## Dangerdan

My weight is still at around 216-218. I am surprised that it hasn't gone up anymore. I guess the adex has pretty much eliminated any bloating.

----------


## Rogue

Hey Dan,

On your weight - how many calories and how many grams of protein are you taking in? Might have to increase those bud...

Have you noticed any sides?

----------


## Dangerdan

I'm taking in about 3600 cals daily; 50/40/10 carb/pro/fat; so about 370grams protein. 

I've had some insomnia issues and I have noticed a very slight increase in sweating. No tren cough or crazy dreams or anything and the insormnia hasn't been too bad.

----------


## Rogue

Protein is at 370 and your last weight was about 218 (1.69) grams per pound of bodyweight, which is great. Your calories are 3,600 so you have to be burning more calories than you're consuming, but with the added nitrogen increase from the gear this should still allow for muscle growth. Is it possible to increase calories for a few days to see what happenes?

----------


## Dangerdan

> Protein is at 370 and your last weight was about 218 (1.69) grams per pound of bodyweight, which is great. Your calories are 3,600 so you have to be burning more calories than you're consuming, but with the added nitrogen increase from the gear this should still allow for muscle growth. Is it possible to increase calories for a few days to see what happenes?


I'm currently a little under 14 weeks out from my first comp, so I have to watch the calories. Overall the cycle is going well, weight is up, albiet less than I would have hoped, and bodyfat has also dropped. So I have put on muscle even though my weight isn't fluctuating. 

This is my first time using dbols and I have read and talked to lots of guys up put on 10-20lbs in the first two weeks (mostly water obviously) so I expected a greater initial weight increase. I think that running adex has pretty much eliminated any bloating and thus my weight didn't balloon up like I expected. 

I guess I am not really dissapointed so much in the lack of weight gain, just surprised.

----------


## Dangerdan

Legs tonight: deep olympic style squats (I'm growing to love these) 5x8 at 275, Hamstring curls 3x12, Leg extensions 3x20, walking lunges 3 sets. Calves.

----------


## Dangerdan

Edit

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Hey buddy looking good, the only thing that lets you down is legs mate. Quit with those lame leg workouts and get hardcore!! 
Other than that its all good man....

----------


## bpm1

dang dan! shes got bigger bis than u!, LOL! tell her shes looking great, very impressive.

----------


## Dangerdan

> Hey buddy looking good, the only thing that lets you down is legs mate. Quit with those lame leg workouts and get hardcore!! 
> Other than that its all good man....


Thanks Beast. I guess getting leg advice from the Tom Platz of AR.com isn't a bad thing. I have been going lighter on squats the last few weeks but greatly increased my range of motion. I now go as low as physically possible which is starting to wear on my knees I think. My legs are 26.5 and 27 which I think is going to end up being pretty proportional to the rest of my body. I have learned to pose a bit different than in the above pictures which makes them look bigger. 

That being said, I haven't lost my lunch during a leg workout in several months so its time to step it up. I will take one day this weekend and really hammer-em. Hopefully hard enough to make myself throw up. Anyone wanna suggest a workout? The hardest looking one wins. 




> dang dan! shes got bigger bis than u!, LOL! tell her shes looking great, very impressive.


Babygurl is actually pretty damn strong too. For example, on dumbell curls she works up to 25's or 30's for four reps and thats with good form, makes me look bad. I've got her deadlifting 195 (225 is our goal), and she can legpress about 450. She can do about 25 good pushups and probably 5 close grip pullups (8-10 with an underhand grip). She also has crazy intensity in the gym. Our main goal is for her to win her class at her first show (same show I am doing). 

She really likes working out next to guys and using more weight. Also, she has sex with me which is really nice.  :LOL:

----------


## Dangerdan

I started my strict diet this week; 14 weeks out. I thought I would share what I cooked up Sunday with some photos. Fun. Fun. 

This was my first time preparing bulk in advance. I ended up cooking two loads, total of about 24 chicken breasts, 6lbs of uncooked rice and half a dozen heads of broccoli. Next week I'll throw more in. This lasted me four days.

Thats my Panda. He's a badass.

----------


## Dangerdan

Off day today. Went in and did 30mins of cardio and met with my trainer for about 30 minutes as well. Now I'm off to cook up some more food.

----------


## Dangerdan

Legs yesterday: squats, hack squats, leg press, leg extensions, leg curls. Hamstrings are lagging a bit and I think I"m going to split my legs into two workouts. 

Yesterday was 13 weeks out. I'll post new pics at 12 weeks out.

----------


## Dangerdan

Shoulders only today. I have started drinking a carb powder during my workouts; approx 100carbs, 400cals throughout the workout. The stuff isn't very tasty. It looks like water but just tastes slimey or something, cytocarb is the product. 

I also cooked today for the upcoming week: 12lbs of chicken, 16 potatoes, 8 sweet potatoes and 6lbs of rice. We'll see how long it lasts.

----------


## thetank

lookin good bro...your girlfriend looks awesome as well..haha that oven is ghetto...but that pile of chickin is making me hungry...and pumped to know ive got a 2 gallon pot of spaghetti brewin.
anyway good luck with your continued cycle ill definately be checkin in..i think you're gonna look sick as your comp gets close
peace
tank

----------


## Dangerdan

> ..haha that oven is ghetto...


I dont know what you are talking about Tank. My oven is freakin sweet. You can't get that 70's gold color on a new model. Although, all the junk in the bottom of it does tend to catch on fire every so often, but that just adds flavor.

----------


## Dangerdan

Off day today and my body can really use it. I'm nearing the end of my dbol phase and I'm really going to miss those little blue hearts. I'm thinking of extending it for 5 weeks instead of 4, but my test has already kicked in and the tren should soon so I know its probably better to say bye bye to the dbols. 

I will say that I'm a big fan of dbols now. Strength gains in the first week and with adex, I gained very minimal water weight. I dont look bloated at all. Oh well, all good things must come to a end (at least until I'm older and start cruising anyway). After next week it will just be test-e/tren-e for a few weeks until I pick back up with winny and maybe masteron for the final 4-6 weeks until my show.

----------


## K.Biz

> I dont know what you are talking about Tank. My oven is freakin sweet. You can't get that 70's gold color on a new model. *Although, all the junk in the bottom of it does tend to catch on fire every so often, but that just adds flavor.*


 :LOL:   :LOL:  


Looking good bro, keep pumpin that iron. your girl looks real good to.

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Kbiz. I'm extremely motivated about my first competition right now (or maybe its the dbol /test/tren ). Having my GF go through all the deiting with me helps a ton too. The changes in her body aren't a bad side effect either. 

My ultimate goal is to do well in my first competition and to turn my GF into Jamie Eason. Hell, or just turn Jamie Eason into my gf would work too.

----------


## Dangerdan

I'm starting to notice that all of my muscles are starting to harden up like they never have before. Could be the tren kicking in I guess which would be about right since I'm closing in on four weeks into the cyle. I've heard such good things about Tren, I can't wait to see the results.

----------


## K.Biz

> I'm starting to notice that all of my muscles are starting to harden up like they never have before. Could be the tren kicking in I guess which would be about right since I'm closing in on four weeks into the cyle. I've heard such good things about Tren, I can't wait to see the results.


Tren is definetly magical.... for some, others cant handle the sides. how are u taking the sides? any insomnia?

----------


## Dangerdan

Honestly, I haven't noticed many sides yet. No cough at all. I had some insomnia the first couple of weeks, but I'm not sure if it was from the tren or not. Doesn't seem like Tren-e would have been in my system enough to cause me problems that early. I woke up the night before last sweating, but nothing major. Last night I slept like a baby and didn't sweat any. I'm running a fairly low dose so that may play a role or I could be on the edge of the storm so to speak with sides to come in the upcoming days.

----------


## Dangerdan

Well I managed to hurt my lower back today doing heavy rack pulls (partial deads). Hopefully its just a strain but I guess I'll wait a couple of days and see if it gets better. Otherwise, I suppose it could be a slipped disk. Bad news. 

On the plus side, I picked up some vitargo today.

----------


## Titleist

> Thanks Kbiz. I'm extremely motivated about my first competition right now (or maybe its the dbol /test/tren ). Having my GF go through all the deiting with me helps a ton too. The changes in her body aren't a bad side effect either. 
> 
> *My ultimate goal is to do well in my first competition and to turn my GF into Jamie Eason. Hell, or just turn Jamie Eason into my gf would work too*.


 :LOL:  Lookin stout buddy. Hope that Tren does you well. I'll be running Tren E for the first time soon, so i'm interested in your progress. :7up:

----------


## Dangerdan

Jabbed the right leg tonight. I keep forgetting which one I did last so I thought I would post to help myself.

----------


## Dangerdan

> Lookin stout buddy. Hope that Tren does you well. I'll be running Tren E for the first time soon, so i'm interested in your progress.


Its funny, I've noticed I have been hardening up the last couple of days and today I felt like I could rip someones head off (but in a good way). Then I go to the gym, feel super strong and hurt myself. . . 

Tren giveth and Tren taketh away.

----------


## Dangerdan

Ok, I got my trunks so I thought I would post one leg shot. I'll try to get new pics up this week.

----------


## Growingpains

> Tren giveth and Tren taketh away.



 :LOL:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

good thickness in those quads mate, should look great when they are ripped. Girl looks super too BTW. 
I am training my missis at the mo, she is running a little GH, is your girl running anything? Any tips for female traing ect?

----------


## Dangerdan

No my girl isn't on anything that isn't sold over the counter. She takes creatine, BCAAs and a methoxy supplement (se7en by Biotest). I'll shoot you a PM. 

Woke up this morning with the back feeling about the same or even a little better so thats good. Looks like its probably just a strain or pulled muscle. I iced it last night and am continueing to ice it for 30 minutes of every two hours.

----------


## Dangerdan

Day three of my back injury. Its getting a little better but I'm taking today off as well. I dont want to reinjure myself this close to the comp. Saturday marks the 12 week out point so I plan to be back in the gym then, if not tomorrow.

----------


## getpaid

Looking good bro!! I will definitely keep my eye on this one as I am just starting to run a very similar cycle, and you are about 2-3 wks ahead of me...

----------


## Dangerdan

Back in the gym today after a three day layoff to let the back heal up. Chest and tricepts and I kept things light. Back felt pretty good. Hopefully, I can lift light this week and go back to heavy weight next week.

----------


## Dangerdan

Back is slowely getting better. I can work arms, shoulders, chest and I'm gonna do a back workout (lat focused) tomorrow. Still holding off on legs for a couple more days as they really stress my lower back.

----------


## Dangerdan

One week out from the muscle sprain. I worked out back tonight and stayed very light. It felt good, no soreness so far. I'm still a little hesitant about legs, but I will probaly try them by the end of the week. Injections are going smoothly, no pain. Sides have also not been a problem. 

I do sometimes notice some minor mood/personality changes, but nothing negative. Increased confidence and sence of well being. I will post pics this weekend.

[right leg]

----------


## taiboxa

Does the Panda help u figure out ur macros?

----------


## Dangerdan

> Does the Panda help u figure out ur macros?


Yes, he is very helpful. I bought him from this old guy in China town and he told me that I had to be very careful with him. Specifically, he said I must not let the panda get near bright light, especially sunlight, which can kill panda; I must not get water on panda; and, most importantly, I must never let panda or myself eat carbs after midnight.

----------


## Dangerdan

Off day last night. I'm going to hit legs up today. I'm planning to go very light to see my my back reacts. Any suggestions for leg exercises that would minimize the stress on my lower back?

----------


## Random

Honestly man have u thought about going to a chiropractor? i had some back issues several years ago and it really kept me from coming in my best shape...

CD

----------


## BladesOfBlood

I would suggest training your legs one at a time until you build back up your tolerance. 

On another note, I see a chiropractor on a regular basis just to stay aligned. It helps tremendously for many aspects of bodybuilding.

Lastly - With my lower back injury I used electric pads (my chiropractor specialized in this process) to generate deeper blood flow to the area and I surprisingly healed very quickly.

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I haven't really thought about seeing a chiropractor. I pulled a muscle in my lower back about 10 days ago and it seems to be healing pretty good. It doesn't really give me any pain right now, I'm just trying to be very safe for another week or so to make sure that I dont re-injure it. 

I think that taking a bouple of week to go light and up the reps will probably end up being a good shock for my body anyway. If it doesnt' get better, I will certainly look up a chiropractor. 

CD, does your chiropractor charge you double because your back is as wide as two normal poeple?

----------


## Dangerdan

Made a couple adjustments to my diet, weight is dropping (about 5lbs over the past week and a half) and I haven't been doing much cardio. I'm starting up cardio at 30 mins three days a week so I'm trying to keep the cal's pretty high enough to continue dropping about 2lbs per week.

----------


## Random

> CD, does your chiropractor charge you double because your back is as wide as two normal poeple?


LOLOL na its not too bad, HP covers some, self insured its only like 25bucks a session well worth it  :Smilie: 

CD

----------


## Dangerdan

> LOLOL na its not too bad, HP covers some, self insured its only like 25bucks a session well worth it 
> 
> CD


I currently only have a major-med policy since I just started a new job; normal insurance will kick in next month, but I would have to pay for any doctor's visits right now so I'm probably not going to see anyone soon.

----------


## Ajc330

hey dan can you give us another pic update? from your last pics it looks like your back has gotten much thicker, great work! i have followed this thread and i am enjoying it, keep working hard.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dangerdan

Thank Ajc. Glad to see some folks are following. I'm actually taking new pics tomorrow. I'll get them updated sometime over the weekend; 11 weeks out from the comp.

----------


## Dangerdan

Here are some pics from 11 weeks out; current weight is around 209.

----------


## Dangerdan

A few more.

----------


## Dangerdan

Last one.

----------


## Dangerdan

I think chest is lagging and I'm really working to bring it up in the time I have; focus is on incline movements.

----------


## SneakyMofo

Looking good mate, how tall are you? at that weight I'm guessing just under 6'1?

Good luck with the comp, i'm sure you'll do well  :Smilie:

----------


## Dangerdan

> Looking good mate, how tall are you? at that weight I'm guessing just under 6'1?
> 
> Good luck with the comp, i'm sure you'll do well


Very sneaky guess; exactly correct. I'm about 6 foot and 3/4 inch; just under 6'1.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking great dan..... hit the chest as hard as u can bro... the last few weeks it will take shape... for the record- just wait til u get up there buddy.. its a great feeling--you're gonna do great & love it!

----------


## Dangerdan

> looking great dan..... hit the chest as hard as u can bro... the last few weeks it will take shape... for the record- just wait til u get up there buddy.. its a great feeling--you're gonna do great & love it!


Thanks Jakked. Now remember, no taunting me with what you are going to be eating over the next 11 weeks.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Thanks Jakked. Now remember, no taunting me with what you are going to be eating over the next 11 weeks.



no way buddy... I went a bit overboard the day after the show....I'm back on track already.... goin for # 2 in 2 weeks...I'm with ya on the stairs buddy!

----------


## juju

Your progress is coming along very nicely!

----------


## Dangerdan

> Your progress is coming along very nicely!


Thanks juju. I'm feeling pretty good at this point with 11 weeks left until my first show. The Tren finally seems to be doing its thing. My vascularity has really improved over the past week to ten days.

----------


## Dangerdan

Modifying the diet a bit starting today for the next several days with lower carbs. I'm trying to stay under 150g carbs daily which means I'll have to up my protein substantially to get my calories. Anyone got a suggestion on how to get my 655g protein? I'm thinking I'll fall a bit short there but I'm shooting for at least 500g today.

----------


## Rogue

Hey Dan,

Been away for a couple weeks, but your progress is looking outstanding! 

655 grams is a lot! You might have to get up in the middle of the night an hit a protein drink to get all that in. Make sure your drinking plenty of water with that much protein.

----------


## Dangerdan

Thansk Rogue. I'm feeling pretty good but I know I have a long way to go to be in competition shape. Getting that much protein is a struggle, but its only for a few days, then back to a normal carb lvl. 




> Hey Dan,
> 
> Been away for a couple weeks, but your progress is looking outstanding! 
> 
> 655 grams is a lot! You might have to get up in the middle of the night an hit a protein drink to get all that in. Make sure your drinking plenty of water with that much protein.


[R Quad]

----------


## Dangerdan

Good workout today. I am feeling a little run down due to the lack of carbs the past two days, but I get to eat some carbs PWO and along with my NO-Explode, I had pretty good energy in the gym.

BF is continuely going down and vascularity increasing dramaticaly. I actually caught a pro-figure girl from my gym and her little sister talking about me. Pretty sweet. I hit shoulders and triceps and went lower weight than normal, but really got a good pump. 

One more day at around 130 carbs, then back to a normal carb intake for a few days.

----------


## bpm1

are u cycling ur carbs?if so what is the theory behind that?ive heard people talk about it but ive never heard the reason why.

----------


## Dangerdan

> are u cycling ur carbs?if so what is the theory behind that?ive heard people talk about it but ive never heard the reason why.


Yeah, I am going to be carb cycleing at least for a couple weeks to see how my body reacts. My contest prep guy is handleing the diet and I"m relying on him completely. I have read a couple of articles on carb cycling, but I dont have any previous experience with it and I am probably not the best person to answer your question. 

That being said, my understanding is that the basic idea is to kind of keep your body guessing so it doesn't get used to a particular macro nutrient breakdown which can lead to stalls and plateaus in dieting. Some poeple run a high carb day (say 400carbs), followed by a medium carb day (around 150-200 carbs), then a low carb day (under 100 carbs). Other people will run several days in a row at low carbs then do high carbs for a day or two and repeat. There are several good articles on B o d y B u i l d i n g. C o m. 

Another reason that I will be carb cycling is just to see how my body reacts to the low carb days. Since this is my first prep its certainly going to be a learning experience and I may stop the carb cycling after a couple weeks ***ending on how things go.

----------


## Dangerdan

TREN SIDES. . .

TREN INSOMNIA? Well, for the past three nights in a row, I have had a pretty rough time sleeping; waking up every hour or so and then going back to sleep after about 15 minutes. I probably woke up 6-8 times last night between 11pm and 7am. It blows. I normally have no trouble sleeping and sleep great all night so I think this is probably caused by something I'm taking and tren is the likely canidate. 

IRRITABILITY? I have also noticed a increase in my irritability. Now, I'm not quite ready to call this a direct side of the Tren. As I mentioned yesterday, I have been on a low carb diet which sucks balls and I have little energy. This could lead to irratibility. Also, not getting any sleep will probably also cause me to be a little irritable so perhaps this is an indirect side. I'll let you guys know if I punch a hole through a wall or someone's face of anything, but I cant see it going that far. I'm normally pretty good about controlling myself. 


I am beginning to understand the love-hate relationship a lot of guys say they have with Tren. Personally I still love the shit.

----------


## Dangerdan

Just noticed I"m exactly six weeks into the cycle today.

----------


## Dangerdan

Leg workout today; went pretty heavy for the first time in a couple weeks and really killed hamstrings. Today was day three of low carbs, for the next three days I"ll be upping the carbs to around 500-600g. Woot.

----------


## Dangerdan

I took an otc sleep aide last night and it helped a little but I still didn't sleep very well. I'm feeling better today than I have the past couple of days, no doubt due to the increased carbs. I've gotten in about 350 or my 600g of carbs for the day and I'll load up pre and post workout.

----------


## Dangerdan

Still dealing with insomnia issues. I took a prescription sleeping pill last night and it really helped. I've got about three weeks of a prescription left so hopefully the insomina will have passed with my script runs out. BF is still dropping at a pretty consistant rate. I'm happy with the way things are progressing so far. 

I really wanna try the tren when I can take in some serious cals to see what kind of growth I can get, next cycle maybe. 

[L Quad]

----------


## Dangerdan

Naired the upper and lower body today. After shaving 2x weekly for the past few weeks, I've gotten some razor burn (on my legs especially) that isn't going away so I'm switching to nair once a week and shaving once a week. 

Personally, I'm a big fan of nair but it takes a little practice to get it on even and leave it on long enough to burn the hair but not give you a nasty chemical burn. Acne is starting to really pop up on my shoulders and upper back as well. This happend at about the same time last time I ran test.

----------


## Dangerdan

Back and Shoulders today. I had a good working; watching the Shawn Ray Classic last night got me fired up. I also got some new posing positions that I really like from watching the big guys.

----------


## Dangerdan

TREN SIDES UPDATE. . .

I have been taking a prescription sleeping pill that has really helped me get a good nights sleep. The last couple of nights, I only woke up once or twice all night. I think the mild feeling of increased aggression or lack of patience I was experiencing was due more to lack of sleep than a direct effect of the tren as I'm feeling much better now. 

I have had some very vivid and strange dreams the last few nights. One dream about my ex-fiance and another one where I was being chased by John Rambo; weird stuff. 

My weight has stayed about the same the past week to ten days but bodyfat has dropped and vascularity has increased even more. Leg cuts are starting to come out a little as well but I'm still holding too much bodyfat in my lower back/lower abs. I guess thats going to be the last place to go for me. I'll update pics at the end of this week or the end of next week, either 9 or 8 weeks out. I'm 10 weeks out now.

----------


## bpm1

tren sounds so uumm crazy but i gotta try it someday for sure.makes u wonder why it would affect your dreams huh. but the gains u can make wow! lookin good dan, what would u guestimate ur bf @ right now?

----------


## Dangerdan

> tren sounds so uumm crazy but i gotta try it someday for sure.makes u wonder why it would affect your dreams huh. but the gains u can make wow! lookin good dan, what would u guestimate ur bf @ right now?


The Tren sides haven't been all that bad except for the insomnia and that's taken care of with sleep pills. 

As far as bodyfat, its really hard for me to guess. I guess I could have someone use some calipers on me, but I'm not too concerned with the exact percentage. I'm getting decent cuts in my legs and have veins shooting out all across my arms and forearms. In the gym, I get veins popping out across shoulders/chest and even upper back. Abs are looking decenb but I'm still holding some bodyfat around my lower abs/lower back. If I had to guess I would say probably around 10%? 

I'm starting cardio again this week (my trainer advised me to wait until now) at 3-4 times per week, 30 mins in the morning on an empty stomach.

----------


## Dangerdan

Good chest workout today, haven't logged one in a while:

4 sets Incline DBell presses up to 130s for 8
Incline DBell Flyes 3 sets 30s, 35, 45s (slow with squeezes at the top)
Hammer strength Wide-Grip machine presses, 3 sets up to 8 plates
Pec Dec Flye 3 sets

I got a really good pump in my chest and Strength has pretty much stabalized which is goods since weight is down just a bit. 

Cardio in the morning which I'm not looking forward too, but its time I guess. 3x this week then 7x next week at 30mins each morning. Again, this is just to see how my body responds, I may increase or decrease the cardio after next week based on the results. 

The guy doing my prep is also trying to get me to inject into my arms/bi's primarily, but I'm kinda leary of it. Seems like there are an awul lot of veins there and my arms are more than a bit smaller than legs. We'll see. I'll probably pick up some 5/8 inch pins and give the bi's a try one day next week. I'm thinking of starting with .5cc per bi the first day. 

[R Quad]

----------


## getpaid

Do it!!I was a lil worried about the bi's too at first, but now I love it..First couple of times was a lil tight but now I love working them out after injecting, crazy ass pumps!!!!





> Good chest workout today, haven't logged one in a while:
> 
> 4 sets Incline DBell presses up to 130s for 8
> Incline DBell Flyes 3 sets 30s, 35, 45s (slow with squeezes at the top)
> Hammer strength Wide-Grip machine presses, 3 sets up to 8 plates
> Pec Dec Flye 3 sets
> 
> I got a really good pump in my chest and Strength has pretty much stabalized which is goods since weight is down just a bit. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dangerdan

Just got back from cardio. Woke up, popped some BCAA's and did 30mins on a treadmill walking-incline. Cardio sucks ass.

----------


## Dangerdan

Starting the winny today at 30mg daily for a couple weeks, then will adjust as needed.

----------


## Dangerdan

Cardio again this morning for 30mins 8% incline, lvl 3 on a treadmill. Cardio still sucks ass.

----------


## sorel_C

> Starting the winny today at 30mg daily for a couple weeks, then will adjust as needed.


Why did you choose to do 30 mgs?

----------


## Dangerdan

> Why did you choose to do 30 mgs?


I'm keeping the dosage pretty low to start out because I'm taking the two other compounds already. If I dont notice results in 10days-2weeks, I'll double the dose.

----------


## sorel_C

> I'm keeping the dosage pretty low to start out because I'm taking the two other compounds already. If I dont notice results in 10days-2weeks, I'll double the dose.


AH, got cha

----------


## Dangerdan

I might bump it up to 60mg daily just for kicks anyway, thats still a fairly low dose for oral.

----------


## sorel_C

Thats what i was thinking, but i havt giving it a run so i cant comment on what dose is effective

----------


## Myostatinus

Nice work.

The improvement is particularly evident in these two:




http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...5&d=1176953890
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...3&d=1180382081

I was thinking of running a cycle similar to yours, but with lesser tren dosages since I've never used it before.

----------


## xraymind

can definately see the muscles getting harder in that last pic

----------


## Dangerdan

Yeah, cycle is going really well. I am continuing to get harder and vascularity is pretty sick right now. I'll post new pics next weekend (8 weeks out from my comp).

I went to a local show over the weekend and feel pretty good about my upcoming comp. Branch Warren was the guest poser. I think his legs are bigger than mine. 

I went ahead and bumped up the winny to 60mg. Hitting the quad today and hopefully biceps in a few days if my pins get here. Update: pins are in so it looks like I'll be trying the bi's this week. I think I'm more nervous about it than giving myself the first injection. 

[L Quad]

----------


## Dangerdan

Workouts have been going good, strength is still slowly going up even as weight drops and calories are reduced. I got 100lbs dumbells on shoulder press for 8 reps and worked up to 140lbs dumbells for 10 reps on incline. I'm still staying light on my back workouts to avoid reinjuring it.

----------


## Dangerdan

[61 days out]

Just finished up morning cardio: 30mins/5% incline/lvl 3(20minute mile) on a treadmill. This is my standard cardio. I was doing it at a 10% incline but feel 5% is sufficient at this point. Keeping at 5% now will give me a little wiggle room to increase intensity later if needed. 

Today is day two of another short low carb period. Keeping carbs at around 150g for a few days. One cup oats right now, 1/2 cup pre workout and another 60g post workout via vitargo.

I figured up that I'm 61 days out now, about 8 1/2 weeks and I feel like I'm right on schedule as far as bf goes. I'll try to keep posting the days out with each post.

----------


## Dangerdan

For those of you thinking "but DangerDan, this is your first comp, I dont think you are really ahead," here is a leg pic from this morning. Keep in mind I'm 8 1/2 weeks out at this point. 

If anyone can put this pic in the thread, that would be great.

----------


## sorel_C

you still got time, to serioully dial it in,, and you aint far off frm what i see,

----------


## hillshooter

Your quad is sick, looks good. Problem is those huge quads looked like they are attched to a girls calfs! haha, just joking bud, nice log!

----------


## Dangerdan

> Your quad is sick, looks good. Problem is those huge quads looked like they are attched to a girls calfs! haha, just joking bud, nice log!


Ouch, that was a low blow. I'll just do my free posing routine in knee deep water. (the angle of the photo makes them look small; thats what I tell myself anyway).

----------


## hillshooter

when do you finish the tren and test and start with the winny?

----------


## taiboxa

LOL that angle on that leg pic is KILLING ME! 
took me a min to figure out wtf it was .. i was like HOW DOES HE HAVE SO MANY Striations in his bi!? then i was like OH!~
Lookin good though

----------


## Dangerdan

> LOL that angle on that leg pic is KILLING ME! 
> took me a min to figure out wtf it was .. i was like HOW DOES HE HAVE SO MANY Striations in his bi!? then i was like OH!~
> Lookin good though


Glad you caught that Tai; actually that is my left bi, measures just over 27 inches. 

To answer Hillshooter's question, I'm currently taking:

600mg test-e weekly (divided into two injections)
400mg tren -e weekly (divided into two injections)
Winny 60mg daily (oral liquid) 

I'm starting to lean more towards Tai's conservative approach to AAS. I'll switch to test-prop or suspension in two and a half weeks (6 weeks out) and either drop the tren at 4 weeks out or switch to tren-a. If I drop the tren completely, I may add in some mast.

----------


## taiboxa

i would never drop tren completely pre comp.. imo u need tren to win lol

----------


## Dangerdan

> i would never drop tren completely pre comp.. imo u need tren to win lol


I'm just kind of afraid to run Tren -E up until the comp because I think it might keep me a little bloated. Maybe I'll pick up some tren-a for the last month or so.

----------


## Dangerdan

Injected the Bi's last night for the fist time. Aspirated some blood on the first attempt but everything went smooth after that. I took it easy and just did .5cc per arm. This morning they feel a little sore, but nothing major. I'll probably move up to .75cc next week and then 1cc thereafter. 

I'm also looking at picking up either some test-p or suspension as well as either tren -a or primo; both ***ending on what's currently in stock so to speak. I'll drop the tren-e and test-e at 6 weeks out in favor of these two. Still considering mast as well, but its looking less likely at this point. 

Another 30mins of cardio this morning and I"m considering taking today off, we'll see.

----------


## Dangerdan

New avatar is from today, a little over 8 weeks out. Have I mentioned how much I love Tren . If I could have sex with tren, I would. Tren and I would start a family and live happily ever after. Seriously, this shit is amazing. Any guesses on my bf% here?

Note to self if I'm looking back on this log in the future: GET ON TREN!

----------


## bpm1

bro ABSOLUTELY amazing, it seems like u respond very well to the juice to me( i know u work hard,diet is good,u've got ur panda mentor etc...) it seems like u really come 2 steps forward every cycle, awesome job bro! and id guess around 8% maybee hard to tell from pic but i see veins and striations everywhere!

----------


## Dangerdan

> bro ABSOLUTELY amazing, it seems like u respond very well to the juice to me( i know u work hard,diet is good,u've got ur panda mentor etc...) it seems like u really come 2 steps forward every cycle, awesome job bro! and id guess around 8% maybee hard to tell from pic but i see veins and striations everywhere!


Hey Thanks BPM. I am really pleased and surprised at how well this cycle is going so far. On the other hand, My diet has been really strict since I started the cycle. I have eaten clean in the past but never close to the level that I"m at now. Knowing that I"m going to be on stage in 8 short weeks is a huge motivation and has really helped me from a mental standpoint. 

I'm also training smarter now than I ever have before and I think that everything, diet, training, (panda mentor) and the anabolics all play a role. 

Thanks again for posting. Hopefully I will continue to improve over the next 8 weeks.

----------


## Dangerdan

I've been feeling tired and run down the past few days. I think this is due to lack of sleep. I've got sleeping pills that take care of any insomnia but I went from getting up every morning at 7:30 to getting up at 6:00 to do cardio and I have still be going to bed around 12:30. I'm going to try to start going to be earlier I guess. 

An IFBB pro figure model at my gym approached me yesterday and asked if I competed which made me feel pretty good. She's hot, unfortunately her husband would crush my head between his forearms.

----------


## Dangerdan

Took off from cardio this morning; I feel like I need the extra sleep and I have been the past 5 mornings. 

Good leg workout last night, worked up to 405 for 4 reps. Wrapped my knees for the first time too. One of them normally aches a bit, but it felt great after keep it wrapped so I'll be wrapping in the future I guess.

----------


## Rogue

Dan,

You're looking good bud! Great accomplishment on the transformation.

----------


## thetank

gettin shredded man..definately starting to transform your physique into something completely different...keep it up bro.
peace
tankus

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks guys. Headed to the gym now where I will be taking some new pics. I'll get them up today or tomorrow. Weight as of this morning is 203; I was 208 before bed. Cycle starting weight was about 215 at night, 210-212 mornings so I'm down about 8lbs I guess. Most of that dropped the first couple weeks into my strict diet when I cut out breads and dairy. I've dropped maybe two pounds over the past two weeks but bodyfat is still on the decline so I must be adding some muscle too. 

My goal since the start of this cycle has been to enter my first show; I'll be in the 177-198 weight class so I want to try to keep as much muscle as possible to try to come in as close to 198 as I can. Of course the main goal is to get as lean and shredded as possible so if I come in at 190, thats great too.

----------


## sorel_C

your realy starting to come together! Post those new pics up bro!

----------


## Dangerdan

Here are some new pics; the lighting is pretty bad unfortunately, but its the best I have for this week. Still holding most of my bodyfat in lower abs/lower back. 8 Weeks out from comp as of today. 

I think my main weak point is going to be chest; just can't get it to look right in the front lat spread. I'm also hoping the bicep injections will stretch the muscle enough to spur a little growth as well. Hamstrings could use some extra love as well.

----------


## Dangerdan

Edit.

----------


## bigjamie

hey man your cycle post is a great read. Im logging in every other day to check on your progess as Im sure others are as well. Good luck with your comp. PS The extra work on your legs is really starting to pay divedends and your back is looking good as well. Keep it up champ

----------


## Dangerdan

> hey man your cycle post is a great read. Im logging in every other day to check on your progess as Im sure others are as well. Good luck with your comp. PS The extra work on your legs is really starting to pay divedends and your back is looking good as well. Keep it up champ


Hey thanks man. Good to know some folks are following this one. It give me motivation to know that people are keeping tabs on me. 

Had a good Chest workout yesterday and I'm off to to shoulders now. 

Injected the shoulders today (about 1.12ml's per shoulder). I have been doing only quad injections, but I'm gonna try the site injection thing for a month or so to see if I experience any results off it. My quads have improved drastically and hell maybe it is from site injections. I have always been skeptical but I'm willing to give it a try. I'll hit the biceps again later on this week, probably with .75 or 1ml to each bi.

----------


## Decoder

how much weight are you up now, I havent dont Tren E before im going to try it in my next cycle in the winter, right now im on deca .teste dbol , hopefully i can make some good gains with sust/trenE when i try it for the frist time..

----------


## Dangerdan

> how much weight are you up now, I havent dont Tren E before im going to try it in my next cycle in the winter, right now im on deca.teste dbol, hopefully i can make some good gains with sust/trenE when i try it for the frist time..


I'm down about ten pounds actually. This cycle is being run for an upcoming competition.

----------


## Dangerdan

The shoulder workout post injection went really good yesterday. A little over 1cc in each side delt and they looked bigger than normal when I worked out. It's probably just the oil sitting in the muscle, but I'm gonna keep trying the site injection thing for shoulder/bi's and quads over the next couple weeks. 

Cardio seemed harder than usual this morning but I got it done. Headed to the gym to do back now. I'm also starting day one of three high carb days (about 600g's daily).

----------


## bigjamie

hit it hard Danger Dan

----------


## Dangerdan

[53 Days out]

Just finished up cardio; went much better than yesterday. I had a good back workout yesterday; went up to 495 on rack pulls for two sets of 10. My back is finally almost back to normal I think, but I"m still trying to be safe as I can't afford an injury at this point. I also did some biceps at the end of the workout. I'll be hitting bi's hard on thursday after injecting them Wednesday night. 

Got my 600carbs in yesterday and hoping to do the same today, mostly from dry oats with splenda brown sugar. I'm also still taking a vitargo/protein blend PWO drink and drinking carb powder during my workouts on high carb days.

----------


## bigjamie

Hey Danger can you tell us how your training works over a week. Which days are you doing what muscle group how may reps sets etc. Keep it up man

----------


## Dangerdan

> Hey Danger can you tell us how your training works over a week. Which days are you doing what muscle group how may reps sets etc. Keep it up man


I'm a big fan of heavy compound movements normally and often go with a three day split. Day 1 - Legs. Day 2 - Upper body push (chest/shoulders/triceps). Day 3 - Upper body pull (back/traps/biceps). With this split, I work out two days on, on day off. 

Lately I have moved to a more common single bodypart scheme. A normal week for me would look like:

Monday - Back
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Shoulders
Friday - Arms
Repeat. . . 

Some days I'll work bi's after back or tri's after chest or shoulders. I also work in calves at least once or twice a week and try to do some extra forearm movements once a week too. I am not taking any off days currently at the advice of my trainer. Also, I'm still doing 30mins cardio 6x weekly in the am on an empty stomach (BCAA's beforehand). 

I alternate between going heavy and going lighter with more focus on muscular contraction. 

Standard workouts to follow:

----------


## Dangerdan

Chest Workouts:

I swith exercises pretty regularly, but here is what a standard workout would look like for chest. I'm currently doing a lot of incline movements to fill out my upper chest, a weak point at the moment. 

Heavy Day
Incline Dbell presses: 60x12, 80x12, 100x10, 120x8, 140x6
Incline Dbell Flyes: 40x12, 50x8, 60x6, 60x6
Hammer Strength Chest Press: 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 8 reps (heavy)
Basic Machine Chest press (not sure what the machine is called, but it's just a normal pressing movement): 3 sets 15, 12, 10
Cable Flye: 3 sets 20, 15, 10
2-3 sets pushups to failure

Contraction day: On this day I go lighter and keep the weights very controlled and movments very slow. I try to really squeez at the top of every movement. Its alot more painful workout than the heavy day but I thinkg both types have their purpose

Charles Glass Incline Flye: 30x20, 35x15, 40x12
Superset w/ Incline dbell press:30x20, 35x15, 40x12
Superset Cable Presses (Incline/Regular/Decline): 45lb for 8, 8, 8; 50lb for 7, 7, 7; 60lb for 5, 5, 5 (I rotate the order too, to its like 8 incline, 8 regular, 8 decline in set one, then 7 decline, 7 regular, 7 incline in set two. . .)
Pec Dec Flye: 3 sets 15, 12, 10
Incline Machine Chest Press: 3 sets 15, 12, 10
Pushups 2-3 sets to failure (normally at ten per set at this point)

Adding pushups at the end helps me gauge how hard I worked my chest. On a normal day, I can rep out somewhere between 80-100 pushups. After a workout, if I can do 30, I know I didn't hit it hard enough. If I can only do like 5, I know it was a good day.

[I'll try to post my standard workouts for other bodyparts later in the week, but this should give you an idea of my general theory/scheme, etc.]

----------


## Dangerdan

Injected 1.12 cc/ml in each side delt and worked out shoulders yesterday. I'm really starting to enjoy workout out the muscle I inject. Shoulders looked really good after the workout. I didn't get to inject bi's this week, but I'm still planning on giving that a second try next week. Headed to the gym later for an arm workout. I dont work out arms by themselves too often so it should be good.

----------


## Dangerdan

Standard Shoulder Workouts

Like chest, I have two basic shoulder workouts, one heavy and one concentrating on the contraction more with lighter weights. 

Heavy day
Couple of warm-ups: standing shoulder presses w/45s or so
Seated shoulder press (dbell): 70x12, 80x10, 90x8, 100x6
Seated rear delt shoulder raises (dbell): 25x15, 35x12, 45x8
Standing side delt raises (dbell): 25x15, 30x12, 40x8
Standing front delt raises (dbell): 25x15, 30x12, 40x8
Sometimes I giant set all three delt raises and drop the reps to like 10x10x10 and then 8x8x8. . .
Cable side raises: 3 sets 15, 12, 10 reps
Rear delt on pec dec: 3 sets 12, 10, 8
Even on heavy day I focus mainly on raises instead of presses

On lighter/contraction days, I do similar exercises, generally one press and the rest raises. I use more cables and less dbells and go pretty light.

----------


## Dangerdan

Hit arms tonight; contraction day. Here's the workout.

I normally alternate between a close and wide grip for each set on barbell exercises. My outer head tends to dominate so I start with wide grips to work the inner head. 

Two warmup sets with easy-curl bar: 40x15, 45x15
One arm dbell hanging concentration curls: 30x15, 35x12, 40x10
High cable curls with a bar (not crowd pleasers): 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 10 reps
Barbell curls 45x15, 55x12, 65x10

Cable pressdowns, single arm: starting with underhand grip/then moving to overhand grip halfway through. 4 sets, reps 12&12, 10&10, 8&8, 6&6
Cable skullcrushers (laying french press): I do these instead of barbell because I have tendonitis and this doesn't hurt the elbows: 4 sets 15, 12, 12, 10
Seated machine dips: 4 sets 20, 15, 12, last set is a 4 step drop set to failure

I then finished up with three sets of hammer curls superset with wrist/forearm curls.

----------


## Dangerdan

On a side note, my weight is up a couple pounds from last week. Hopefully because I've added muscle, since I'm only two weeks into cardio. I'm thinking of adding clen next week as well. 

Current weight: 206am-210pm.

----------


## Dangerdan

Heavy

Pullups w/ varying width grips: 5 sets of 10 (or 5 sets of 5 weighted)
Rack Pulls (quater deads): 12x135, 12x225, 12x315, 8x405, 8x495, 6x545
Single Arm Dbell Rows: 80x12, 100x12, 120x8, 140x6
Barbell Rows: 135x12, 225x8, 225x8
Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown: 3 sets 12, 10, 8
Normaly I finish up with a couple sets of assisted pull-ups to failure

Contraction/Light day
Cable lat pulldowns superset; hard to explain this one. I use a lat pulldown machine (cables w/two handles) and stand a little bit away from it pulling back so its almost like a row for about 8 reps; then sit and do 8 reps with arms out wide, then swith to pulling it down with an underhand grip in front of my chest. 3 sets of like 8x8x8 with light weight.
Assisted Pull-ups, very slow/controlled: 4 sets 10 rep range
Hammer Strength lat pulldown: 3-4 sets 15, 12, 10, 10
Hammer Strength Row: 3-4 sets 15, 12, 12, 10
Straight arm lat pulldown: Keeping the arms straight and standing a couple feet away from the lat pulldown, you pull the bar down to your waist in an arc really contracting your lats at the bottom. 3 sets of 10 or so


Sometimes I throw in shrugs on back days and sometimes with shoulders

----------


## Dangerdan

I have to put up my scale, Last night my weight was at 210.6, this morning it was back down this morning to 202.5. I'll try not to weigh for a week or so.

----------


## hillshooter

8 pounds? jesus dude. Are you taking letro?

----------


## Dangerdan

> 8 pounds? jesus dude. Are you taking letro?


No. I normally fluctuate about 4-5lbs from am to pm. I imagine the weight change is mainly due to water loss over night. I'm having to take in quite a bit of water to keep myself hydrated so 8 hours or so of no water intake makes up a few extra lbs I guess.

----------


## hillshooter

dude, get some letro. Don't listen to the myths about sex drive, I have been fine. I guarantee you will drop 3-5 pounds off your AM weight and maintain daily. The stuff is meant for gyno and PCT or whatever, but holy shit it dries you out hard core.

----------


## bpm1

how many cals r u taking in in a day now dan?i know ur cutting for the comp just curious where they r at.

----------


## Dangerdan

> how many cals r u taking in in a day now dan?i know ur cutting for the comp just curious where they r at.


I'm keeping the cal's pretty high in hopes of maintaining as much muscle as possible while cutting. At my weight and height, I can't afford to lose any muscle. Cals are at around 3400, which is normally just a bit below maintenance for me. With the tren however, I have been able to maintain my weight while dropping bodyfat.

----------


## Dangerdan

Ok, I kinda fell off the wagon a bit this weekend so to speak. I was scheduled to have a cheat day on Saturday (eating anything I wanted). I kinda extended it into two cheat days over the weekend and didn't workout or do cardio for three days Saturday-Monday. 

Also, my gf of about a year and I broke up which hasn't helped matters. I think the stress on both of us in trying to get ready for this show played a role, but I think it will be for the best. Still, I'm not in a very good place mentally right now.

I'm seven weeks out and I dont feel like it set me back too much. In fact, it may be good to give my body that kind of a break. It's back to cardio in the morning I guess.

----------


## Dangerdan

Kinda down about the GF thing but it made for a good back workout. Did rack pulls and worked up to 14 plates, 675lbs for 5 reps. Then I broke a strap which pretty much made me feel like a badass. The rest of the workout went pretty well.

----------


## hillshooter

Seems like people break up during cycles. I read that alot. I kind of woner if its attitude changing or if they feel neglected. However, I really wonder is its the physical change that makes women pre-emptively break up with you . Kind of like Man Dangerdan is getting hot, I better break up with him before he cheats on me with the girl that works the counter at the gym.

----------


## bigjamie

tuff in the lead up to your comp man. Had a similar break up in the lead up to my state title fight a few years back shits hard enough as it is with out anything extra added into the mix. Chin up and keep working hard in the gym man we are all behind you.

----------


## Dangerdan

> Seems like people break up during cycles. I read that alot. I kind of woner if its attitude changing or if they feel neglected. However, I really wonder is its the physical change that makes women pre-emptively break up with you . Kind of like Man Dangerdan is getting hot, I better break up with him before he cheats on me with the girl that works the counter at the gym.


I dont think the cycle has much to do with it. The stess of both of us getting ready for our first show certainly contributed however, but I think it's probably best in the long run. Glad I'm not just coming off a cycle or I would be all ***ressed and shit. As it is, I know that the Tren will always be there for me, lol. Plus, I got a girl lined up as a stress reliever so that helps. 

Now, no more talking about the ex-gf. 6.5 weeks to go.

----------


## Fordfan01

hey bro been tuned in to this for a while good luck with everything im planning on doin my first comp this coming april...how did u go about finding a trainer?

----------


## Dangerdan

> hey bro been tuned in to this for a while good luck with everything im planning on doin my first comp this coming april...how did u go about finding a trainer?


Thanks for following along. As far as finding a trainer, I think it really pays to do your research. I work out at three different facilities and they each employ probably 20 trainers. Out of these 60 people, there are probaby 2 that really know what they are doing when it comes to competing. I would ask around at your gym; ask the guys who compete if they know anyone and dont pay for a ton of sessions up front because you might get someone who really doesn't know what they are talking about. 

I think its more important to find someone who can work with you on diet and nutrition than someone who just knows about lifting, unless you are getting a nutritionist as well.

----------


## Dangerdan

Had a killer leg workout last night. Warmed up with some light leg extensions (these things hurt like hell after a while); then moved to a hack squat machine. I did five sets of hacks, the last one being a five set drop set stripping 90lbs every five reps. My legs almost gave out while my trainer was stripping the plates a couple of times and it took me about 8 minutes to recover. Even then my legs were pretty much done. Did some machine squats, more leg exentsions and two exercises for the hammys.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

you doin great dan.... looking good. dont let the girl thing get in your way now...you've come far already. Stay focused on the prize... once you really cut back on food intake..you'll be even more stressed... looking good bro--keep poundin.. I think you will do well...

----------


## Dangerdan

> once you really cut back on food intake..you'll be even more stressed...


Gee thanks for the encouragement Jakked. Just kidding man. I'm sure things are only going to get harder but I'm looking forward to the challenge. I feel like I've already made a good transformation and I cant wait to see the final results in six and a half more weeks. 

Hopefully I wont have to cut back on my food intake too much for a couple more weeks. At the cals I'm taking in now, my bodyfat is dropping and weight is staying pretty much the same so I am swapping fat for muscle. I think the plan is to manipulate my carb/protein ratio for a few more weeks before lowering cals.

----------


## Dangerdan

> you doin great dan.... looking good. dont let the girl thing get in your way now...you've come far already. Stay focused on the prize... looking good bro--keep poundin.. I think you will do well...


Its funny, when I first started working with my contest prep guy, he basically told me my gf and I would break up before the show. OK, now for real, now more talking about the GF! Back to lifting heavy things.

----------


## Dangerdan

Ok, this gf thing has me all F'ed up but I"m gonna push through it and I'm trying not to let it effect my workouts. I hit shoulders last night and had a good workout. I haven't been sleeping well due in part to the tren , in part to the gf thing and my cardio is suffering as a result. I only made it for cardio twice this week. Diet has suffered a little as well since I really dont have much appetite. I've been taking in around 2800-3000 cals the past few days as opposed to my normal 3400. I feel pretty good about how my prep is going in general. I'm weighed 210 last night and my bodyfat has dropped a bit more, although it is starting to slow. I'm hoping to add some clen very soon to speed up the process. 

I also picked up some Tren-A to replace the Tren-E. I have enough to run for 40 days at 100mg EOD so I'll start it in a week or two. I will drop the Test-E in a week or two and I still need to pick up some prop to replace it with. 

Overall, I'm pretty drained physically and emotionally right now but I know I can push through it and will be stronger on the other side. Thanks to everyone reading and supporting me here on AR. I'll try to get new pics up this weekend.

----------


## Dangerdan

Chest workout today; went pretty well but my joints are F'n killing me. With Winny and Letro, there just isn't much lubrication in there I guess.

----------


## Dangerdan

Updated pics taken today: 6/30/07. Six weeks out from comp. Weight is fluctuating between about 203-210 am-pm.

I will start regular posing practice next week. I need some help there.

----------


## Schmidty

load up on glutamine. Ur brain will suck up like 80% of it if u get depressed. I dont remember who told me this but it made sence at the time.

----------


## Dangerdan

> load up on glutamine. Ur brain will suck up like 80% of it if u get depressed. I dont remember who told me this but it made sence at the time.


 :Haha:  lol, where do you come up with this stuff?

----------


## Dangerdan

Here is a pic showing my progress since the start of the cycle. I dont look quite as cut in the last pic due to the lighting, the room where we normally take pics was taken but I'm pleased with my progress thus far.

----------


## Schmidty

> lol, where do you come up with this stuff?


I didnt come up with it. for real look into it. Depression does some crazy shit to ur body and that is one of them.

----------


## Dangerdan

One more pic from this week.

----------


## bpm1

im really not trying to be a post-whore in ur thread but i gotta say uve made huge gains bro, everytime u post up pics its amazing!when u started this cycle we had a similar build but im not even in the same class as u now man im super impressed! im one wk into 300mg test cyp,600mg deca , finishing with 50-100mg winny hopefully i catch up a little, we'll see.anyway im interested to see how u do in ur comp should be real interesting to say the least, good job bro, keep at it!

----------


## ironaddict69

looking amazing. forget about the girl, if you havent already, you dont need her and never did. Get back on track, eat boy EAT. your lookin studly keep it the FVCK up!

----------


## thetank

> One more pic from this week.


holy f'n shit man...that is some serious gains. ****in rights brotha...keep it up

----------


## Dangerdan

I appreciate the comments bpm, Ironaddict and tank. Now I just need to add about 3 inches to each arm to catch thetank, lol. As I said above, I look a little washed out in the most recent pics, but its pretty much due to the lighting. The cycle and precomp preparation is going very good and I feel like I"m on schedule. 

I've actually lost about 10lbs since the start of the cycle, but I definitely look bigger now than I ever have. My cycle has been modified from what I originally planned, but is fairly close to what I had planned on running. 

The gf thing kind threw a kink in things for a few days but I know its all going to work out for the best and I'm in a much better place mentally than I was a few days ago. I also kinda f'ed up the diet last weekend, but I was do for a cheat day anyways, it just got extended into two cheat days. I've decided to run an ECA stack instead of clen and will start it tomorrow for a couple weeks. I'm worried about holding too much bodyfat around my lower abs and lower back. Everywhere else is progressing nicely. 

Again, I appreciate the comment and hopefully I'll be able to impress you guys again in a couple weeks. 40 days out now, will be ending Tren -E and starting Tren-A tomorrow.

----------


## Dangerdan

Hit shoulders yesterday and got a really good pump. A couple of the other guys who compete came up to me and told me I was looking really good, which was great. Swithing over to Tren -A now and hopefully to prop soon as well. I will continue the Winny at 50mg daily as it seems to be working great.

----------


## bigjamie

looking good dangerdan your abs are starting to really come out as well keep it up man

----------


## Dangerdan

Edit.

----------


## ironaddict69

bro talk to me about the tren E gains! i cant wait to try the stuff.

----------


## Dangerdan

> bro talk to me about the tren E gains! i cant wait to try the stuff.


I'm really happy with the Tren -E so far. I finished up my second bottle this week and switched over to Tren-A. Tren is great stuff; its not for everyone, but I'm a huge fan.

----------


## Dangerdan

Finally started an ECA stack today. I took off Saturday and Sunday from lifting. The body was starting to get a little run down again. I feel pretty good today. I'm on day two of a three day low carb cycle so I feel a little tired but I'm pretty juiced from the ephedra.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking great danny boy...... keep it up

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Jakked. I'm really ready to turn it up these last five weeks. I'll be continueing to cycle carbs at a three day low (under 150), two-three day high (600), two-three day moderate (400ish). I'm also switching over to potatoes and sweet potatoes for a few days to see if I respond different than to plain oats. 

I'm into my second day of low carbs and am feeling worn down and have a headache. Normally my second day of low carbs is when I feel bad. Headed to work out Chest/Shoulders tonight. I'm also going to be adding an additional hamstring workout with some other upper body day for the last few weeks. As my bodyfat decreases, it becomes more evident that my quads are overpowering hammys.

----------


## Dangerdan

Pretty good chest/shoulder workout last night. I'm in day two of my ECA Stack. 

I'm running 20mg ephedra, 200mg caffeine (16oz coffee), 325mg aspirin. I'll take this at around 9:00am and 3:00 pm for the next two weeks, then depending on where I"m at run clen the final two weeks. Any comments/suggestions on the ECA or Clen is appreciated.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

dont worry so much about quads overpowering hams dan....not at this level. big quads will benefit you for sure...."small" hams wont make a big difference except for in your side chest shot where you want some "hamstring hang". I would just try to get ur hams ripped or at least visible & you'll be fine.
*side note* on that side chest pose..put the toe or ball of your foot facing the judges right next to your heel of the back leg & point your front knee inward(toward other knee) to make hams appear wide as possible.

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Jakked. Yeah, I dont think Hamstring's are going to be too big of a problem. I'll work on the posing too. 

After not really progressing much in the past week, I am cutting out the natural peanut butter/protein snack before bed replacing it with just a whey/casein shake. I'm also upping cardio to 45 minutes 5 times a week in the am and 5 additional 15 minute session post workout; basically doubling the cardio. 

Finally switched to Tren -A and I'm running Test-E one more week. Hopefully I'll have some prop by then.

----------


## ironaddict69

just curious, what are the compounds that most competitors run the 4 week up to a comp? isnt test dropped? I would think tren , halotestin , winny, and masteron ?

----------


## Dangerdan

> just curious, what are the compounds that most competitors run the 4 week up to a comp? isnt test dropped? I would think tren, halotestin, winny, and masteron?


This is my first comp so take this for what its worht, but based upon the research I have done: some people drop Test completely and others run either prop or suspension. Not sure about halo's use. Winny and masteron are very popular and Tren appears to be becoming more popular as well.

----------


## NickWill13

This is from feb 07' MD mag and someone asked Dave Palumbo the same question about a national competitor last 4 weeks of gear usuage prior to a contest and he said 

WK4 Winny-50mg EOD, Tren -A 75mg EOD, Prop 200mg EOD, Clen 80mcg ED, Cytomel 50mcg ED, GH 4 IU ED

WK3 Winy-50mg EOD, Tren-A-75mg EOD, Prop 200 mg EOD, Clen 80mcg ED, Cytomel 62.5mcg ED, GH 3 IU ED

WK2 Winny-50mg EOD, Tren-A-75mg EOD, Prop 200mg EOD, Clen 100mcg ED, Cytomel 62.5mcg ED, GH 2 IU ED

WK1 Winny 50 mg EOD, Tren-A 75mg EOD, Prop 100mg EOD, Clen 100mcg ED,Cytomel 75 mcg ED, GH 2 IU ED

As a side note he also said he thinks that too many people abandon the use of test close to a competition and he said you should not because it preserves strength and muslce mass. Also those who abandon it tend to come into a contest looking "flat". Also he suggests that the GH be taken in the morning.

----------


## Dangerdan

Good info; of course I dont think anyone wants to look like Palumbo nowadays, but I like his protocall. I'm looking to do something like

Tren A: 50mg EOD
Test P: 100mg EOD
Winny: 50mg ED
Clen : 50-100mg ED the last three weeks

----------


## NickWill13

Yea true hes one ugly dude. On the other hand great progress so far, and good luck in your contest ive been watching this thread since it started. GREAT GAINS!!! :7up:

----------


## Dangerdan

I finally shot up the Tren -A last night; the shit I got is sketchy as hell. Came in a half-full, but crimped, 50ml vial; no label. The dosage is "somewhere around 125mg mer ml." Now, for me, I'm not real comfortable with the guy giving me stuff ising the phrase "somewhere around" when talking about it, but I'm 5 weeks out so wtf; shot up 1.25ml last night along with 1.25ml Test-e. Dosage should be about 315ish test-e and 160ish Tren-A? I know that's a pretty bid dose of Tren, but I'm trying to get it in my system fast. I'll drop it down after another 1.25ml dose tomorrow.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Damn dan, That stuff sounds shady as hell. Even moreso that you are relying on it for pre-contest....some doods cooky home-brew..

----------


## Dangerdan

> Damn dan, That stuff sounds shady as hell. Even moreso that you are relying on it for pre-contest....some doods cooky home-brew..


Yeah, it's definately sketchy as hell. I know one guy who ran some from the same batch as part of his precomp cycle about 6 weeks ago and he had good results from it. 

I would be much more comfortable with a reputable lab, but this was all I could get ahold of and it will get the job done I'm sure. I know several guys who have run other compunds from the came producer with good results.

I'll post of pic of this stuff later. You are going to be really impressed, lol.

----------


## ironaddict69

lol ,please do post a pic, itll be funny at the least. But on a serious note if someone you know had good results, i would trust it.

----------


## Dangerdan

> lol ,please do post a pic, itll be funny at the least. But on a serious note if someone you know had good results, i would trust it.


Yeah I trust the stuff; it just looks sketchy as hell. 

On a side note, after breaking my wrist straps last week with 675lbs, I ordered a new heavy duty set from ATP (www.prowriststraps.com). They got here today and are pretty bad ass. Here's a pic of my camoflauge set and the custom set I got my figure competitor/training partner.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i thought the pink ones were for you at first...LOL.. camo-so no one can see you in the gym.....you sneaky boy  :Wink:

----------


## ironaddict69

okay NOT FAIR. Its not cool that you get the camo ones and will blend in when your deadlifting. I must order some.

----------


## Dangerdan

I did get to use the wraps today and got several compliments from the other meatheads; everyone was very jealous.

----------


## ironaddict69

im buying a pair once mine rip. itll be more motivation to get my deads up. u said u did 675?

----------


## Dangerdan

> im buying a pair once mine rip. itll be more motivation to get my deads up. u said u did 675?


675 for quaterdeads/rack pulls. Full deadlifts, I'm stuck at 470.

----------


## Dangerdan

Ok, jumped on the scale this morning and it read 200.00; was at 205.04 last night.

----------


## ironaddict69

where do you put the pins for racks? I put them 2 inches below my knees I love that lift.

----------


## Dangerdan

> where do you put the pins for racks? I put them 2 inches below my knees I love that lift.


I put them just below knee lvl. I feel this exercise has really put size on my upper and middle back, traps have blown up from these. Plus, these days I dont really do many exercises heavy so it helps to just throw a ton of weight on the bar every now and then.

----------


## ironaddict69

oh i agree completely. for some reason i dont feel it in the upper back at all which is why im still a little hollow up there bwetween the shoulder blades, its getting better tho. i feel it mainly in the lower

----------


## Dangerdan

> oh i agree completely. for some reason i dont feel it in the upper back at all which is why im still a little hollow up there bwetween the shoulder blades, its getting better tho. i feel it mainly in the lower


My back has really responded well to deads and quater deads/rack pulls. I have found that if I pull my shoulders back at the top of the lift I can get a really good squeeze in my middle/upper back. 

I also like single arm work for hitting the middle back. I feel like I can bring a single arm dumbell or cable row back further than the double armed version which allows a greater contraction of the upper middle back.

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah i agree with the single arm i notice that alot. ill try pullin the blades together at the top.

----------


## ironaddict69

Hey i meant to ask, your libido still good on tren as long as you run test with it?

----------


## Dangerdan

> Hey i meant to ask, your libido still good on tren as long as you run test with it?


No problems at all and I'm running letro too. Test pretty much makes the big guy act like I'm 16.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i just got me sum of them camo straps... thanks dan!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

4 weeks out. Weight was 198 a.m. 205 p.m. I'll start working on the tan this week.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

lookin great dan....definitely start to get some color bro....you'll look even better then.... good job man!!!

----------


## bpm1

nice brotha!

----------


## thetank

just looked at you first pics again..that is wicked progress bro..you look so much bigger..everything obviously looks leaps and bounds leaner but you look fuller and your muscle bellies look more round as well. ****in A man..abs are comin in nicely too especially in the serratus(sp?) area..4 weeks out too? you are gonna come in ****in ripped. keep the updates comin..and continued success with your diet and training brotha!
peace
tank

----------


## Dangerdan

Here are some more pics from four weeks out. The lighting is better in these and you can see the vascularity, etc. better.

----------


## Dangerdan

I think back is a strong point for me.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking great dan......keep posing.. the real lat spread looks killer. rear dble bi needs a little more practice. side chest look ok..Try to keep your left elbow tight to the body & pull upward on the chest & shoulder..in turn pushing the meat of the chest up & in,making the chest look much bigger. you look awesome bruh

----------


## Dangerdan

Hey thanks Jakked. Yeah, my posing needs work but I'm on it. I tend to hold one arm higher than the other on both front and rear bicep shots and can't get my legs to look right for the side shots but I"m meeting with my contest prep guy a couple of nights this week to work on posing. I'm also putting together a routine.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

see my side note in post #201... hope that helps..

----------


## Dangerdan

Feeling really worn out and irratible today.

----------


## UberSteroids

Outstanding job man! 
Wow, I don't think I will be ever able to get ripped like that. I wouldn't even know where to start.

----------


## ironaddict69

irritablity might be from switching to tren A?

----------


## vegeetz

DD keep up the great work!! Your back is definately your strong point its gotten much bigger, good luck on the competition I think you'll be ready bro!

----------


## Dangerdan

Yeah, I was thinking that perhaps the Tren -A was causing some irritability. I've never really felt much in the way of mood altering effects from anabolics but I have definately been very irritable lately. Of course, it could also be from lack of sleep, all the cardio/workouts and diet. I have also had increased insomnia since starting the Tren-A. 

I figure that I have a lot of tren in my system right now since I went straight from Tren-E to Tren-A, thus starting the Acetate while the Tren-E was still in my system.

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Uber. 




> Outstanding job man! 
> Wow, I don't think I will be ever able to get ripped like that. I wouldn't even know where to start.

----------


## Dangerdan

I appreciate the comment. I'm really happy with how my back has progressed. Deads/quaterdeads/pull-ups all the way. 

In the off season, I plan to work to bring up my chest, arms and hamstrings. Then come in next year with a much better physique, but I"m really pleased with everything so far. 




> DD keep up the great work!! Your back is definately your strong point its gotten much bigger, good luck on the competition I think you'll be ready bro!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

inside 4 weeks out rite dan? now is the grueling /struggle part... stay focused, & dont let it wear ya down... the struggle is the glory my friend.. home stretch...b4 you know it you will be on stage...

----------


## Dangerdan

> inside 4 weeks out rite dan? now is the grueling /struggle part... stay focused, & dont let it wear ya down... the struggle is the glory my friend.. home stretch...b4 you know it you will be on stage...


Yeah, about 3.5 weeks out now. It's a struggle but being so close helps some too. I know I can make it another few weeks.

----------


## ironaddict69

dan when you do deads, do you do them conventional or sumo? cuz i did rack deads yesterday but i cudnt put the pins quite low enough, so i couldnt get my ass under the weight (if that makes sense) and my lower back hurts today.

----------


## Dangerdan

> dan when you do deads, do you do them conventional or sumo? cuz i did rack deads yesterday but i cudnt put the pins quite low enough, so i couldnt get my ass under the weight (if that makes sense) and my lower back hurts today.


I do then with a traditional stance. I have only done sumo deads a couple of times. I put the pins just below my knees, maybe a inch. I know what you mean about getting your ass under the weight. I basically start with my legs actually touching the bar and drag it up my body. It pretty much stays in constant contact with my legs so I always wear long pants when I do them, otherwise it kinda tears my skin up a bit. This keeps my ass under me as much as possible.

----------


## Dangerdan

.75ml's Tren -A into each Bi last night. It was an off night from the gym and I even slept in a bit this morning to kind of recharge my body a bit. I'm off the Test now so it will just be Tren-A and Winny from here in. I'll head to the gym to do arms tonight.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

how do you find it jabbin into Bis dan?

----------


## Dangerdan

> how do you find it jabbin into Bis dan?


This is my third bi injection over a period of like 4 weeks. I'm using 25 gauged 5/8 inch pins so the needles are pretty tiny. The first couple injections made me pretty nervous but I"m getting used to it. 

First injection was .5ml into each bi. Second injection was about .8ml into each bi. My bi's got a little red and swollen after the second one. They also looked noticably bigger for a couple of days due to the swelling I guess. Third injection was .75ml yesterday and my bi's feel fine today. I normally try to work out bi's the day after the injection to hopefully maxamize any fascia expansion. It's hard to tell if injecting into them is helping to add size since I've been cutting and have lost a little weight, but I think they are looking a bit bigger. 

I'm starting to become a bit of a believer in site injections (for the reasons I have outlined earlier in the thread) and I think I'll probably inject bi's once a week the next couple weeks.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

very nice dan, thanks for the details.... something I was considering, but was aprehensive... not so much now... good stuff bro... lookin great...get some color on you my man!! its not far off!!!! before you know it, you'll be eatin pizza........

----------


## bpm1

where and when is ur comp bro, if u dont mind telling?

----------


## Dangerdan

> where and when is ur comp bro, if u dont mind telling?


Weigh in's are 21 days away! The show is 22 days away, so three weeks.

----------


## Dangerdan

Increased night sweats the last couple nights and a bit of insomnia. I have had to actually get up a couple times each night to wipe off the sweat from around my neck/chest/back. This is likely due to the increased Tren .

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

either that or u have the heat on  :Smilie:  

how u feelin?

----------


## Dangerdan

> either that or u have the heat on  
> 
> how u feelin?


Physically speaking, I'm still feeling pretty tired most days, but mentally I'm doing well and feeling very determined. Progress has definately slowed the past couple of weeks, but I"m making some changes now (clen mainly) which I hope will give me a little boost. 

I'm also thinkin of upping my winny dose from 50mg to 100mg daily for the final three weeks. I never could get ahold of any prop but I should be fine without it. I kinda wish I had picked up some mast when it was availble but its too late to worry about that stuff at this point.

I've got a cheat day scheduled for tomorrow with three cheat meals that I'm really excited about. I'm kinda worried about having a cheat day this close, but it's what my trainer is telling me to do and I'm following his advice for this first show. 

Next year, its a custom self-created DangerDan contest prep. Maybe you can bump up to the light heavies and whip my ass at a show next summer jakked?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

never guna happen danny boy.......I'm not a the point where I want to be trying to put on 25lbs of muscle & goin up to that weight class...I have plenty of work to do to be a better middleweight on its own...never mind goin up in weight.
CHEAT DAY?? hmmmm.... 3 meals of that nature doesnt sound rite at this point, but if your boy says so...do it.. up the winny to 100 sounds good.

----------


## Dangerdan

Well it would be easier for you to add 25lbs of muscle than for me to shrink like 4 inches but whatever Jakked. I see how it is. 

I feel the same way about the cheat meal at this point, but I'm sticking with what he tells me this go round. I'm pretty sure I"ll do the next prep myself or at least give more imput on it. I've learned alot this first time and dont think this will be my last comp. 




> never guna happen danny boy.......I'm not a the point where I want to be trying to put on 25lbs of muscle & goin up to that weight class...I have plenty of work to do to be a better middleweight on its own...never mind goin up in weight.
> CHEAT DAY?? hmmmm.... 3 meals of that nature doesnt sound rite at this point, but if your boy says so...do it.. up the winny to 100 sounds good.

----------


## Rogue

Hey Dan,

Great work on getting leaner. I don't get on much so seeing the results everytime I come back is awesome - fantastic job!

Are you and the gf going to be doing couples along with your main entry?

----------


## Dangerdan

The gf from earlier in the thread and I aren't dating anymore but we're cool and still train together. The show we're doing doesn't have a couples division. I think she has a very good shot at winning her class though and we'll see how I do. 

Thanks for the comment too. 




> Hey Dan,
> 
> Great work on getting leaner. I don't get on much so seeing the results everytime I come back is awesome - fantastic job!
> 
> Are you and the gf going to be doing couples along with your main entry?

----------


## bigjamie

your looking ripped bro your arm looks massive in that side pose good luck Dan
also can you tell me are you putting tren and test in the same injection or on separate days

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

its better if you stay 4" taller & 20+ lbs heavier Dan...I wouldnt want to embarras myself next to you on stage...your looking good bro..stay on track. How did the cheat meals work out?? hopefully u did it in moderation...you cant get fat in a day, but over doing it wouldnt be good either IMO...I agree it was time for a re-feed though...IMO, one-maybe 2 cheats would be suffiecient..

----------


## Dangerdan

> its better if you stay 4" taller & 20+ lbs heavier Dan...I wouldnt want to embarras myself next to you on stage...your looking good bro..stay on track. How did the cheat meals work out?? hopefully u did it in moderation...you cant get fat in a day, but over doing it wouldnt be good either IMO...I agree it was time for a re-feed though...IMO, one-maybe 2 cheats would be suffiecient..


Cheat meals were good. I had a steak and loaded baked potato last night and IHOP for breakfast. Yum.

----------


## sorel_C

havt been following this for a while,, when i first saw the new pics, i didt think it was you man,, great progress

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks man. The cycle and contest prep are going very good so far. We'll see how shredded I can get these last three weeks. 




> havt been following this for a while,, when i first saw the new pics, i didt think it was you man,, great progress

----------


## Dangerdan

Finally started clen today at 50mg (Lions). Dealing with the normal sides from that; a little bit of the shakes and dry mouth. I'm taking in extra water to compensate. I planned on moving up to 75mg and then 100mg but 50mg is plenty for now. 

Doing an hour of cardio daily these last few weeks. I got in 45 minutes this morning on a treadmill (lvl3, 10%incline).

----------


## Dangerdan

Experienced headaches and somewhat shakey most of the day from the clen at 50mg. I'll keep it at 50mg for another day or too until i tolerate the sides a bit better then bump it up to 75 and then 100. I'll run clen up until the show or as needed. 

1.5cc Tren -A injection Right quad. Will shoot the bi's again in a couple days. I'm starting to dig the bi injections (do it Jakked!).

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Im doin it tomorrow danny... I think im guna like it just like you do you crazy guy you  :Wink:

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

how did the bi injects go jakked? i would have to grow some serious balls to do that...im still being a pu5sy about having to do quad injects on my next cycle...

----------


## Dangerdan

Didn't get much sleep last night. I'm experiencing more night sweats now. I work up probably four times last night covered in sweat and had to wipe off with a towell and move to the other side of the bed. Sweats are worse than I experienced on Tren -E for sure, but this is only the second night I have experienced this so maybe it will be an issolated event. 

I dont feel like I have progressed much these past couple of weeks. I have upped my cardio and started clen so we'll see. I will up clen to around 80mg today

----------


## ironaddict69

are you maintaining muscle off the test?

----------


## PEWN

i have been reading this thread since day one.... i can not wait to see what the outcome is ... you are doing a good job...

----------


## Dangerdan

> are you maintaining muscle off the test?


Wel I was running Test-E and only stopped about a week ago, so I should still have elevated lvls in my system. I'm actually pretty bloated right now for some reason. PM weight has been as high as 209 the last couple of days, up from 205 last week. Not sure what is causing this, probably the cheat day, but I've lowered my carbs a bit and am continueing to run letro to get rid of the bloat. 

I'm still on winny at 100mg daily and Tren -A at 100mg EOD so I think I should be able to maintain muslce pretty well. Even with the cardio I have been doing and the pretty substantial decrease in bodyfat, I'm only down about 5-10lbs from the start of my cycle so I'm really pleased. I thought I would be lighter at this point. 

The last week has been pretty rough mentally and I'm sure the next few will be as well. It's pretty much a struggle every day now and I've got a lot of respect for anyone who has ever competed.

----------


## Dangerdan

> i have been reading this thread since day one.... i can not wait to see what the outcome is ... you are doing a good job...


Hey thanks man. I'm pretty excited to see the final results on stage in a few weeks as well. Sometimes I feel like I'm limping to the finish line instead of sprinting, but I'm gonna make it one way or another.

----------


## Dangerdan

Here's a quick update: . . . CARDIO SUCKS ASS!!!!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

I thought I would post my diet and supps today to give you guys an idea of what I'm eating. I'll edit this post as the day goes on.

6:00 - BCAA's, Ephedra, coffee
6:00 - 7:00 45 min Cardio (incline treadmill)
7:30 - 7 egg whites; 1 cup oats w/ splenda
9:00 - 50mg clen , coffee, 2g glutamine, potassium supps
10:00 - 1 cup oats /w splenda & 50g Isopure zero carb protein shake
12:30 - 12 oz chicken breast w/ 1cup green beans
2:00 - potassium, 2g glutamine, BCAAs
4:30 - 15 min vigorous cardio
5:00 - 8oz chicken breast w/ 1cup green beans, Animal Pak Multi
7:00 - Isopure 50g protein
9:00 - 8oz chicken breast
11:00 - 6 egg whites
. . .

----------


## timtim

> I thought I would post my diet and supps today to give you guys an idea of what I'm eating. I'll edit this post as the day goes on.
> 
> 6:00 - BCAA's, Ephedra, coffee
> 6:00 - 7:00 Cardio (incline treadmill)
> 7:30 - 7 egg whites; 1 cup oats w/ splenda
> 9:00 - 50mg clen , coffee, 2g glutamine, potassium supps
> 10:00 - 1 cup oats /w splenda & 50g Isopure zero carb protein shake
> . . .



you didnt dropt the protein supps yet? that could be a big reason your weight isnt moving and your sticking. i have been around a lot of competitors (2 currently) and they dropped all non-whole foods at week 8. most i know actually went from week 16 without any protein supps due to the bloating.

great work. i wish you the best. the hard part is coming now. im watching a guy getting ready to go for his pro card and the last 2 weeks have been bad and he still has another few to go. he looks unbelievable though. good luck!

----------


## Dangerdan

> you didnt dropt the protein supps yet? that could be a big reason your weight isnt moving and your sticking. i have been around a lot of competitors (2 currently) and they dropped all non-whole foods at week 8. most i know actually went from week 16 without any protein supps due to the bloating.
> 
> great work. i wish you the best. the hard part is coming now. im watching a guy getting ready to go for his pro card and the last 2 weeks have been bad and he still has another few to go. he looks unbelievable though. good luck!


Thanks, and no I'm still taking in a couple shakes a day. I'll drop the protein shakes at two weeks out, on Saturday. Most of the guys who compete that I know drop them at 2-3 weeks out.

----------


## Dangerdan

1.5cc Tren -A into the delts last night. Had pretty bad night sweats again and some insomnia. I got to sleep in a bit (until 7:30) becuase I'm not doing morning cardio on leg days. Headed ot the gym in a few.

----------


## Dangerdan

Here is a quick pick from two weeks out. (also my avatar for the time being)

----------


## bigjamie

Your back is looking awesome Dan I cant believe how much you have progressed. Good luck with your comp man

----------


## ironaddict69

did your strength go down alot with dropping so much BF and weight?

----------


## std4

what's your bf on the new avatar?

----------


## Dangerdan

> did your strength go down alot with dropping so much BF and weight?


Strength is still pretty good and I set a personal best deadlift just this weeks 545 (which I know is probably not the smartest thing to be doing just before a comp, but I like to keep it heavy). I am only down about 10lbs and I actually think my lean bodyweight has increased over the past 14 weeks or so. I'm sure strength will go down a bit when I drop the Tren and Winny however.

----------


## Dangerdan

> what's your bf on the new avatar?


No idea really, maybe 7% or so?

----------


## bpm1

looks like ur getting alot of questions so i thought id throw mine in :Wink/Grin:  ..... have u seen any joint issues with the winny? i know u have joint issues and was wondering how ur doing on it. ill be throwing in 50mg ed the last 6wks of my cycle and was a little worried about the drying of the joints effect we read about, looking jacked BTW.....

----------


## Dangerdan

I"m experience some joint issues but nothing all that major really. I wear a neopreme sleeve on one arm for some tendinitis/tendonosis and my shoulders ache after pretty much any pressing movement. Knees are also feeling sore during workouts. I am going a little lighter on certain exercises right now to compensate but honestly the joint problems don't seem any worse than before the winny. 




> looks like ur getting alot of questions so i thought id throw mine in ..... have u seen any joint issues with the winny? i know u have joint issues and was wondering how ur doing on it. ill be throwing in 50mg ed the last 6wks of my cycle and was a little worried about the drying of the joints effect we read about, looking jacked BTW.....

----------


## ironaddict69

wow personal best on deadlift. shit. nice weight too. how old are you? After the comp, and you start bulking again, dont like 20 lbs like POUR on?

----------


## Dangerdan

> wow personal best on deadlift. shit. nice weight too. how old are you? After the comp, and you start bulking again, dont like 20 lbs like POUR on?


My deadlift has always been my best lift. I'm 27. After the comp, I will take a few days off and then get back to it to hopefully take advantage of a rebound period. Haven't made any real plans for the offseason yet though.

1cc Tren -A into left quad tonight. 80mg winny, 100mg mast.

----------


## Fordfan01

hey man wat are ur future plans for bodybuilding?

----------


## Dangerdan

Got a good night's sleep last night. I thought the tren might keep give me the sweats but I didn't experience any. No cardio this am as I had to drop off my car early to have some work done. I'll do 15min preworkout and 45 min postworkout. 

I also moved all the furniture out of a spare bedroom and set up a couple mirrors to create a posing practice room. I really need the practice and hopefully it will help out now that I can practice at home. 

I'm still experimenting a bit on which poses to use in my routine. I like alot of the old poses by guys like Zane which show off symmetry and look good for guys like me who aren't going to rely so much on sheer size. 




> hey man wat are ur future plans for bodybuilding?


No real plans yet. I'll evaluate things after my upcoming comp.

----------


## Dangerdan

Got up at 5:30 this morning and did my 45 mins of cardio. Taking today off from lifting to give my body one last break. I'll do another 15-30mins of cardio this evening. 

Plan for today and every other day until the show is: 
1ml tren -a
80mg oral winny
50mg oral mast
.25ml Letro

Tomorrow and every second day will be
80mg oral winny
50mg oral mast
.25ml letro

----------


## ironaddict69

can i ask why u drop the tren ?

----------


## Dangerdan

> can i ask why u drop the tren?


I probably didn't explain that very well. I'm continuing to take the tren every other day.

----------


## Dangerdan

Feeling good today, higher energy and morning cardio went well.

----------


## Dangerdan

Feeling very tired today. Probabaly a combination of lack of sleep and lack of carbs. Here is a quick update of how things are looking. Mentally, I'm doing pretty good and I'm getting excited about the comp. Physically, I'm just drained. 

A normal day right now looks like:

5:30 wake up
6:00-7:00 to the gym for 45 min cardio
7:15 - 8:15 shower/shave/eat get ready for work
8:30-6:00 work (& eat lots of chicken breasts)
6:30-7:00 tan (every other day) 
7:00-8:15 train
8:15-8:45 another 20-30mins cardio in the spin room while my friend practices her posing; I normaly practice going through the mandatories for 10-15 mins here too
9:15 arrive at home and eat
10:00-10:30 practice posing
10:30-12:00 shower, eat, etc.
12:00 go to bed.

I'm averaging about 5 hours a night of sleep. Feeling pretty exhausted, even with the clen , constant coffee and occassionaly ephedra. Keeping carbs at around 125-150 daily. I will probalby do one high carb re-feed day on like Sunday. Water intake is between 1.5-2 gallons daily. 

Still taking 1ml Tren -A EOD
80mg oral Winny ED
50mg oral Mast ED
.5mg Lion's Letro
150mg? Lion's clen (based on my experience, I think I"m really getting around 75-100mg. I believe the oral clen I have is underdosed)

OTC Supps
10mg ephedra before cardio and 10mg ephedra preworkout
15g BCAA's spread through the day 5 before cardio, 5 in the afternoon and 5 after cardio
10mg Glutamine spread throughout the day
2 caps Livercare
Potassium sups throughout the day
ZMA about 30 min before bed
1500mg vitamin c 30 min before bed
Animalpak multivitamin in the afternoon

I think that's everything. Cal's are down quite a bit as I'm trying to really lean out as much as possible and feel a little behind where I want to be. I think that even a couple pound sacrifice of muscle is going to be ok if I can really get the bf down, especially in the novice class. 

Diet looks like:
400g protein
150g carbs
40-50g fat

Taking in about 2600-2700 cals, down from around 3600 at the start of my prep.

----------


## bpm1

bro, thats quite a schedule with little rest, no wonder ur cashed out, oh and no carbs, its a wonder ur functioning at the level u r. hope it all calms down after ur comp and u get the needed r&r, peace

----------


## Fordfan01

hey man i know uve prob asked this but wat sanctioned show are u competeing in?

----------


## Dangerdan

Yeah, that schedule keeps me pretty exhausted but I can keep it up for one more week.

----------


## Dangerdan

One week out as of this morning. Changes to diet starting today.

----------


## BOUNCER 01

Doing well there mate!

----------


## Dangerdan

> Doing well there mate!


Hey thanks man. Quick update. DangerDan is on zero carbs until wednesday afternoon. He is extremely irritable, very hungry, tired and drinking 3 gallons of water daily. Carbs will be reintroduced Wednesday PM. Water will be at 2-3 gallons until Thursday when it will drop to maybe 1/2 to 1 gallon and only ice cubes after Friday pm. 

My trainer is planning on putting me on Lasicks (sp) at some point. I get to eat IHOP the morning of the show. Here are a couple quick pics from one week out. The next ones will be the day of the show.

----------


## PEWN

dan you are looking amazing ... whats your weight now ?

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

wow dan, its amazing how much the last week has done for u. cant wait to see the contest photos!

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks guys. Things seem to be coming together. My weight is around 197am 202pm at this point and I dont plan to weigh again until Friday Night Weigh-Ins. 

Hopefully when I drain out all the water, I will look really dry and hard. Since this is my first comp, I dont really know what to expect but I"m looking forward to this weekend.

----------


## Dangerdan

Here is basically my plan for the rest of the week. I'll be at basically zero carbs and three gallons of water Monday and Tuesday. Cardio for 20min monday, tuesday and wednesday. Workouts monday and tuesday will be one day of push movements and one day pull movements. Light total body workout wednesday. (Just going for a pump in these workouts)

Wednesday  I get to reintroduce carbs sometime in the afternoon and from Wednesday PM until the show diet will be pretty much all carbs. Still drinking three gallons of water. Light workout Wednesday night, 30 min posing practice. 

Thursday  Water will be cut to 1.5 gallons. Eating as many carbs as I can get, every two hours. No workout, 30 min posing practice; no flexing legs when practice posing. Will nair/shave entire body Thursday pm. 

Friday  (OFF from work) As soon as I wake up, shower and very light shave anywhere that needs it. Try to relax all day and stay off my legs as much as possible. 30 min practice posing but no flexing legs.

Friday Lunchtime - final prep (jantana scrub and moisturizer) and apply first coat of jantana

Friday afternoon  another coat of JanTana if needed (probably will do two coats because the darker I get on Friday, the less to worry about Saturday). Drink about ½ gallon of water Friday and limit any water after like 5pm (only ice cubes as needed). 

Friday night  weigh in as soon as possible, go home and try to relax. Eat carbs. Try to get as much sleep as possible. I may be on lasicks (sp) at this point. 

Saturday  (take lots of potassium all day to help with any cramping; I've been slamming it all week already) wake up early, take a light shower to wash of residual jantana. 6:30 am. Go to IHOP with my contest prep guy, cant drink however. Be at contest about 1 and a half hours early. Touch up my JanTana, but will probably not apply another full coat. Try to relax until 45 minutes before I go on. Pump up, spray on hotstuff and have someone put on JanTana bodyglaze. Hit the stage and try not to vomit or faint. 

Break between shows. Try to relax. Sip water or eat ice cubes if necessary. 

Night show, Show up around 5:00 p.m. Mike will touch up my JanTana, but will probably not apply another full coat. Try to relax until 45 minutes before I go on. Pump up, spray on hotstuff and have someone put on JanTana bodyglaze. Hit the stage and try not to vomit or faint for a second time. 

After the show. . . 

EAT EAT EAT AND DRINK BEER, LOTS OF BEER!

EDIT: after talking with a couple folks, the spray tanning is out.

----------


## dedic8ed1

Hey buddy,I've just read all of this thread and I must say that the level of acheivement that has transpired is what real bodybuilding warrior's are made of and is nothing short of magnificint.I hope you do well.,Enjoy your IHOP.

Don't walk the stage own it :Thumps Up:

----------


## Fordfan01

your looking excellent dan great transformation ur gonna knock um dead

----------


## bpm1

good job bro cant wait to see how it goes for you, i take mt hat off to anyone who is dedicated enough to do a show, LOTS OF BEER, sounds good!

----------


## Dangerdan

4 days out. Really feeling rough this morning. Very tired and zero energy. Weight is way down also, 194 as of this morning. I look extremely flat and basically not good. I'm assuming all of this is from depleting my body of any carbs and sodium. I was told to expect this so hopefully things will come back together when I start carb loading.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

no worries dan.... thats the nature of the beast.... you are D E P leted & will feel like total ASS the next few days.... you look great & dont worry.... you will kick sum ass......have fun with it..... leave all your hard work on the stage buddy..

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Jakked. I was told to expect all this but it sucks seeing myself go from looking pretty decent to completely flat. I'm confident in the final result however and excited about the comp.

----------


## Dangerdan

3 days out now. Weigh-ins the day after tomorrow. I've been on zero carbs since Saturday afternoon (4 days). Feeling very tired and just dont have energy. Still running Clen at around 100mg daily, winny 80mg daily and letro. Also taking BCAA's, Glutamine, Animal Pak Multi, Potassium, zma and vitamin c. Water at 3 gallons daily. Last workout is tonight; plan is to do upper body and just a couple sets for each bodypart then another 30 minutes of posing.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

sounds like a plan dan---- you got it down bud.. its great that your weigh in is the nite before-(is that rite?) . monitor your weight & d e p ending on where its at, maybe you can afford to eat more than you thought.... be cautious of spill over though....so eat some, go back to sleep or rest & repeat... I know it took me about 36 hrs to fully fill out, but I ate my face off AFTER the show & was MAD bloated on monday after...so eat small amounts & adjust accordingly as long as you dont spill over/bloat.. you look great bro!

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks Jakked. Hey when did you stop flexing your legs when posing? Should I stop that now or should I flex my legs when I pose today and tomorrow and then not flex them on Friday?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

STOP flexing them....tues was my last day to flex them to allow all the pooled fluids to dissapate....

----------


## Dangerdan

> STOP flexing them....tues was my last day to flex them to allow all the pooled fluids to dissapate....


Will do.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

banana walnut pancakes after..... KILLER!!!!!!!!! LOL

good luck brother!! you have done something truly amazing!! Enjoy it-revel in it--take it all in.... its a great experience... KICK ASS!

----------


## Dangerdan

Weighed in at 193. I'll update you guys on how I place on Sunday.

----------


## Fordfan01

howd u do brother?

----------


## Dangerdan

I didn't place in my class, but am pretty happy with how things went. I ended up in the novice heavyweights which was went from 187.5lbs and up. As I said, I weighed in at 193. I was the only one in the class under 200 and basically got out muscled. It was a very good class and the guys who placed ahead of me deserved too. I'll try to get some pics up from the show in a couple of days.

----------


## dedic8ed1

> I didn't place in my class, but am pretty happy with how things went. I ended up in the novice heavyweights which was went from 187.5lbs and up. As I said, I weighed in at 193. I was the only one in the class under 200 and basically got out muscled. It was a very good class and the guys who placed ahead of me deserved too. I'll try to get some pics up from the show in a couple of days.


Don't sweat it D,remember if you wanna make this a serious venture or career start planning your next show rite away.You've done 2 things,you found within yourself the ability to commit yourself to something win or lose,and you've dramaticly changed your physique to compete in something that is the most demanding sport in the world.In my eyes all competitive bodybuilders are winners in a sense but to be a champion and win a title now that's the defining acheivement.You got the drive and the determination now all you need is time to develope and gain the muscle maturity that is undeniable to the judges.

Good luck,

----------


## eacman65

congrats man, it takes a lot to get up there and compete. Look good from the pic, hope to see more. Good job man

----------


## bigjamie

dan you have done exceptionally well imo give yourself a pat on the back champ you may not have placed but you are certainly a winner

----------


## bpm1

good job brotha, win or lose who cares, u did awesome IMO

----------


## Dangerdan

Here is the only pic I have so far from the show. I should have more by the end of the week

----------


## dedic8ed1

> Here is the only pic I have so far from the show. I should have more by the end of the week



Looking peeled to the bone brother.I'd bulk up for about 6-10 months and then plan your next comp.6-10 months would give you some serious size man,and really make your physique look more full and give you a more mature muscular look.Good job!!!!!

----------


## thetank

man you were shredded up there. endless props for doing what youve done. from your starting picture to the condition you got yourself into is some crazy shit.
loved following this log bro!! thanks for doing it!

----------


## PEWN

you looked great man thanks for the journey of what you did leading up to the show...

----------


## getpaid

Very nice log man, props to you for all that you have achieved!!!
AMAZING transformation!!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks for the comments. It's been a long journey and overall I'm very pleased with how things went. I was very dissapointed with how I placed but my conditioning wasn't where it needed to be and I lost too much muscle over the last few weeks. I look much better in the pics I took one week out than the ones from the day of the show so I'll try to change some things next time around. 

My offseason plan is to take it easy for a couple weeks, working out 3x weekly, two upper body (push/pull) and one lower body. Then move to probalby a 4 or 5 day split. I'm planning to add about 15lbs of quality muscle in the offseason and hopefully come in at around 210 or so next year. I'm taking off from cycleing for a few months to let my body recover than I will probably run a 8-12 week bulker in late fall, early winter. 

Thanks again to everyone who followed along and I'll still update with some pics if I can ever get any. Most of the ones friends and family took didn't come out very well.

----------


## ironaddict69

good job Dan. excuse me for not posting i was following closely, however i didnt have internet at my house for over a month. you got shredded as hell! what did u compete in like what was the BB title? My massage therapist just took my cali this year, he looked pretty good. funny thing is too he wont use alot of gear, he only uses a little bit of test. hes 45 tho. keep up the good work and next year i bet youll kill em!

----------


## Titan 3

Great transformation!! This has been a really informative thread!

----------


## Skills

Nice work Dan. Great thread and congrats on your fine work

----------


## Dangerdan

Thanks guys. I didn't do as well as I had hoped and I probably peaked about two weeks early but I am still pleased with how everything went overall. Keeping the online log with photos not only helped me stay focused, it will also help in the future when I look back at how I progressed.

----------


## Dangerdan

Hello ladies and gents. I'm coming off two knee surgeries in the past year. I'm down to about 190 from a high of 230. Boo. Anyway, gonna run a cycle probably in 6 weeks once I get my legs back under me. Haven't been on in a while.

----------


## jnewton86

keep it goin man, enjoy the log. for a first competition, i think u did awesome

----------


## JS370

Look good man.

----------


## ciptech

impressive log dan. congrat on your result and thanks for posting

----------

